# September Stars Part 4



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Girls
New home for all your dreams to come true


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

September Stars 

Down Regging Stars   
sarahm68 (IVF)	D/R 19/8, B/L Scan 22/9
Tay (IVF) D/R 21/8, B/L Scan 26/9
lisae (IVF) D/R 31/8, B/L Scan 13/9
Reb (IVF) D/R 31/8, B/L Scan 15/9
lisaw36 (IVF) D/R 7/9, B/L Scan 23/9
clare30 (IVF) D/R 1/9
Lady (IVF) D/R 1/9
nicnack (IVF) D/R 1/9
Lilly (IVF) D/R 3/9, Stimms 22/9, Scans 26/9, 1/10, E/C 4/10
TJT (IVF) D/R 3/9, Stimms 23/9 
annthos (IVF) D/R 4/9, B/L Scan 22/9
trudy (IVF) D/R 5/9
shazzer (IVF) D/R 6/9, B/L Scan 21/9
Leni (IVF) D/R 9/9, B/L Scan 23/9, Stimms 24/9, Scans 27/9, 30/9, E/C 6/10, E/T 8/10
Tricia (IVF) D/R 10/9

Waiting to D/R Stars
Ceedubya (ICSI) D/R 11/9
Candy (IVF) D/R 13/9, B/W 5/10, Stimms 7/10
Abbi2 (IVF) D/R 13/9
Rachel (IVF) D/R 14/9
westies (ICSI) D/R 14/9
elvie (IVF) D/R 16/9
Tequila (IVF/ICSI) D/R 17/9
loopydumpling (IVF) D/R 19/9
Jenni (ICSI) D/R 19/9
Deb's Hoping (ICSI) D/R 20/9
lotus (ICSI) D/R 20/9
Kelly M (ICSI) D/R 20/9, E/C 18/10ish
sarz (ICSI) D/R 23/9, E/C 20/10
Camel (ICSI) D/R ?/9
Ginger (IVF) D/R ?/9
jacy (IVF) D/R ?/9
Jane1 D/R ?/9
lou be (ICSI) D/R ?/9
MnM D/R ?/9
sussexgirl D/R ?/9
tinks78 (IVF) D/R ?/9

FET Stars
Marielou Scan 20/9, E/T 27/9ish  
kate12 D/R 23/8, Scan 13/9


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Clare30
I see your point, it would be too good to be true and there must be a downside otherwise every clinic would do it for everyone.
Let me know what your docs say!
Just hours to go till sniffing starts for me.....!  Going to set the mobile phone to remind me.  Nurse said it's ok not to stick to totally precise times or spacing - what is everyone else who sniffs doing? 
I'm planning on say 8am 12pm 7pm 11pm.


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Girls
Bit late so I won't go on for ages like usual.
Just got back from celebratory meal with stepkids as youngest about to go off to university (yes, he's quite alot older than me ! DSS 25, DSD 22 and DSD 1  Anyway had a lovely evening but driving back (on my own, he was dropping the older two off at their flat) I was thinking about my brother.  He lives abroad and flew back out on Sunday to try and make sense of what had happened while he was in London.  I took him to the airport and I've never seen him look so lost as I left him at departures.  It broke my heart to see him so broken hearted.  Anyway I was thinking about him and his DP who I also love very dearly in the car and how rubbish it is the way life throws terrible things at you and suddenly had my worst sobbing fit since my last BFN..   Luckily I'm quite an accomplished driver with weepy eyes, I do it quite often (anyone else always cry alone in the car?  or am I the only crazy one?!) 

Shazzer I'm sorry today was such a sad day for you, but I admire your attitude.  What a lovely thought.  

I think I am feeling the sniffing effects more than last time, I'm quite tired and emotional.  And feeling a bit sick in the mornings than usual...
Candy, I don't think you need to worry - the spray is designed to get right up your nose (literally and metaphorically!   ) and anyone panicking about trickling down your throat, it does it every time I sniff and I still downregged a treat last tx.      I completely forgot to take a couple of doses last time, but you do so many I dont think it really matters if you sneeze or trickle!  I carry a pack of mints with me to get over the taste - yuk 

By the way Clare I only do three sniffs at around 8 am, 5pm and 11pm.  But at work I nearly always forget the 5pm and end up doing it in the car at the traffic lights on the way home or even later because I've forgotten completely!  

Thanks for the ideas on minor ops, keep 'em coming! I think it needs to be tummy region definitely as I will go back looking like a bloater and feeling rubbish whichever way it turns out!  I'm such a rubbish liar it's gotta be good!  

I've not had blasts mentioned by my ACU though I will discuss it with the Bridge if we get a few more actually managing to fertilise this time.  The risk is that you could lose the lot outside your nice cosy womb.  And I know I would be kicking myself if that happened.... big decision for those who are making it, just makes you realise what brave girls we all are!  

I just wanted to be the first one to use the monkey icon in a relevant context.  (by the way there's still a competition left unwon in the Summer Babydusters thread to use the policemen icon in a relevant post without committing a crime!!!!) I spotted it and had to use it!  This story is a bit insignificant and I would not normally tell you if I didn't want to get my bid in early to use the monkey smiley!  DSD (darling stepdaughter) really touched me yesterday.  I think this is a sign of how emotional suprecur is making me.  We happen to call each other monkey   (affectionately of course) and she yesterday she bought me one of those little animal beanie things with a name tag in its ear which said 'my name is Claire' and guess what, it was a   !!!! 
Anyone got any better excuses to use the monkey smiley than that?! Recent hilarious safari park antics? Bring it on!!!!  

....sniffing's definitely getting to me, DP's made me a nettle tea (drinking my way to fertility, or is it insanity?)  so time to hit the sack.

lots of love,

Clairexx  aka


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the reassurance girls, sneezed 8 times after 5mins last night, but today, 3mins to go until 15mins with no sneeze or blewing my nose, maybe I am cured  also am up this morning, normally I lie in bed and so far the taste has been minimal.

Glad to hear its normal Claire, you poor thing, I am not surprised you were so upset, hormones or no hormones, its a shock and really hard when you care for both parties and they are family, do you think they will sort things out given time or is this it ? .... I do truely hope things work them selves out, but sometimes I guess people grow apart and if thatis the case, I pray he finds happiness again, when the time is right, Glad you had your DSD to cheer you up, loved reading the monkey story x

To early for me to invent a safari tale, so will leave it the rest of our budding writers.

Love to all our twinkling stars C xx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi Stars,

Just a quickie as I am at work 

I started my stims yesterday 
375iu of Gonal -F for 3 days then dropping to 300iu. This is a bit higher dose than I had last time to try and grow a few more eggs (I got 10 last time) and hopefully get to blast.
I go for scans on Monday 20th and Friday 24th. I am a little concerned that my clinic do not do any bloods during the tx.....I don't understand why some clinics find the bloods vital to indicate when to perform ec and others rely on the info they get from the scans? 

Well I am doing the Zita visualization. Being very optimistic and seeing 12 follicles grow on each ovary. Have acupuncture booked for Saturday and am keeping myself warm & snuggly (shame I have to come to work!).

Sending   vibes to all fellow stars.

Catch up again soon.

Love Nicnack xx


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning ladies

*I did my 1st trial injection this morning* at the clinic and it was no problem at all.  I'm so proud of myself as I am real needle phobic. I injected just below the belly button and had a bit of a freak out just before the needle went it but 'bit the bullet' and did it. The nurse was it fits of laughter as all I did was say ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch throughout and at the end said 'that wasn't so bad' and she just about wet herself.  I start on Friday so I'm hoping it will all go ok. I'm feeling a bit more confident about it now though which is taking a bit of the worry away.

My protocol is below:
Start D/R (Buserelin Injections) 19/9
Start FSH Injections 6/10 (150 i.u)
Baseline scan 6/10
Day 10 scan 15/10
Don't know anymore yet.

I too am rattling and by the end of this process I'll be a rattling pregnant pin cushion (with lovely skin.. ) Hopefully!!

I'm taking the following: aspirin, Marilyn Glenville vits, flaxseed (Omega3), Evening Primrose, Pro-biotic caps, and am trying to follow a wheat free, dairy free, sugar free diet and it's flippin impossible  I'm sure my body is thanking me for it though.

A couple of quick personals:

Marielou - Fingers crossed those embies thaw ok hun

Ceedubya - So sorry about your brother. Gall stones is a good suggestion to get you off work....I'm quite lucky as my boss knows all about it. I don't want to tell anyone else at work though as I don't think I could handle all the questions from everybody whether it be good news or bad. I too am really good at driving whilst bawling my eyes out, I actually find it quite therapeutic.... though I am not the prettiest cryer in the world - snotty nose etc (sorry TMI)

Babyroosta - *welcome*

Candy - I don't stniff but good luck with it.

Shazzer - hope you're feeling better now.

Anyway ladies goota dash. Good luck to all those D/R ers.

Megan


----------



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

Morning ladies!

Wow this board is getting bigger by the hour, let alone the day!   It’s so great to have all this support but in some ways it really saddens me to see more and more women having fertility problems in this day and age.  

DH and I are getting along really well now. We somehow seem to be going thru a second honeymoon stage which is wonderful. My sex hang ups are gradually going away   it’s tough but communication has definitely strengthened our relationship.

Marielou – ooo my man would’ve loved a tapas night, or a curry night, or a Chinese…  doesn’t really matter to him as long as the food is ethnic and the setting is romantic. Suits me just fine too!

Dubya – so sorry to hear about your bothers problems. I’m in a similar situation with my sis, only SHE’s the one doing the leaving and taking my 4 yr old neice with her. BIL in law is heartbroken and my loyalties are getting really stretched. And phone bills calling the UK all the time are getting enormous. I hope everyone your end manages to sort something out amicably.

Elvie and dubya – you both did a Mock ET? And loopy - a trial injection? ?? Sounds odd to me, but I suppose the more practice they get the better! You all seem to have so many more scans and trials than I do here. I DID have a laparoscopy but that was more to determine the state of my endo rather than anything else. I DO remember lying flat after the ET with an extremely full bladder and having to ask for a catheter. Either that or I was going to burst out all over the docs face (TMI again, I know!) but then he will sit in that prime position!

Westies – good luck with the hypnosis. And self-hypnosis too? That sounds very daunting. Not sure I like the idea very much but if it works for you that’s brilliant. Silly question: how do you get into the chatroom? I’ve tried several times but it wont let me in. do I have to download something?  

Leni – how’s the allotment coming along? I have no garden but a big balcony with tubs of herbs – that’s about my limit. Oh and we have a red hot chilli plant so my DH can make fresh Tabasco.   (Ha! got to use the chef smiley!) I would really love to be able to grow more things tho, we have the perfect climate.

Kelly – telling the family is hard. For my first attempt I told all and sundry my most intimate details, maybe it was the excitement of it all perhaps. Next time I’m keeping it all to myself – so I can surprise everyone. The trauma of dealing with peoples questions after my BFN was just too much for me. Not even my family are aware that we are trying again. Hope that cold stays away!  

Sarah – glad things are looking brighter for you. And remember it is NEVER an easy ride – feel free to moan and vent all you like here, we all have different stories and that’s what makes this place such a den of warmth and support. Sending big hugs. 

And last but not least a big welcome to babyrooster (love the name BTW!!) Hope this is where it happens for you!

And to all the ex-smokers out there (jenny, tinks, leni, westies, sarah – wow quite a few actually – well done for giving up and can you please let me into your secret (as long as it doesn’t involve hypnotism westies!). I’m cutting down but cant seem to stop completely – any ideas?

Have a great day everyone
Love Nicky


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Sorry just a fast post will catch up later af is better today thanks for all your messages only 6 days to i start injection i cant wait hope everyone is well thinking of you all 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

havent looked at the thread for a few days, and its taken me ages to catch up, its good to see so many of us swapping advice, stories and experiences.

I had my scan on Monday, which was OK, so I started my oestrogen tablets on tues, go back for next scan on the 28thSep then if that Ok ET on the 1stOct.
 
I was upset after leaving the clinic though on Mon, we had a chat with one of the embryologists, a man, and he is just so difficult to talk to. They had already decided that this time we would try a day 3 transfer instead of a day 2 which we have done twice before. So the nurse said we could talk to the embryologist about how many embies we wanted to thaw, simple I thought!!! Well he walked in sat down and said, "Oh I didnt realise it was you 2, so I've got everything wrong" he then proceeded to talk to us for about half an hour completely confusing me, not finishing his sentences, contridicting himself about success rates and he even left the room twice to go and talk to someone else, not about us I might add. When he did come back in my dh shut the door because there was a screaming child outside and we couldnt hear a word he was saying, and he told him to open it again, as he was looking out for someone he wanted to talk to, again not about us. I left feeling totally drained, he didnt seem to care at all about our case, he didnt even know how many embies we have frozen!!! You would think he would look up in your notes before he came in to chat wouldnt you so he would know all about your circumstances!!! I really dont know what to do, I want to put in a complaint about him, but of course we are still having txt there?!!!
I'm sorry to go on, but I feel really strongly about this, part of its probably the drugs making me a bit hypersensitive, but even my dh thought he was useless, and he's very thick skinned!! It's really knocked my confidence, has anyone got any advice on positive thinking tips?!!!!

Hope everyone else is OK?
LOL Kate


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi kate

Its my first time at IVF (started injecting last night) so I have a lot to learn out the highs and lows of this merry go round.  But as you were asking about tips for positive thinking, thought I'd chuck my fourpennyth worth in.

Though you are probably going to think I a quite mad!! but here goes.....

DH and I have got a couple of little buddahs (four actually) on our dressing room table.

One carrying a tray above his head - for wealth

One with his hands straight above his head - which is suppose to stand for the attitude 'ah well, so what let it pass'

One carrying a sack - which as the legend goes he has everything you need in life within his sack, tent for shelter, clothes for warmth, blanket for comfort, medicine for good health, food and water

And the last more important one a fertility buddah who has children crawling round his neck.

We call them 'our boys' and every morning DH stumbles out of bed and rubs their bellies which is quite a funny sight - you have to be there. (I tend to do it when I'm doing my hair and more awake.)

Anyway their smiling faces do cheer you up and in a funny way I think they make you focus, and since we have had them (we got them when I had a cancer scare in April) more positive situations have occured around us.

Good luck and please dont let some insensitive muppet get you down....


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

kate12 that's rotten of him.  You just have to hope that he's good at the core of his job and just not a people person.  But that's not an excuse for his behaviour. 

Just done my 2nd sniff and it's starting down the back of my throat. A question: some of it trickles out of my nose straight away - does anyone else have that and is it a problem? 

Feel ok ish - perhaps a bit like having a hangover - not that I can remember as I take metformin for pcos and so haven't got really drunk for years! 

Hi to everyone


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Well, Mark's gone back to work today, so I've got time to come and chat for once!  Its only been 5 days, but I already feel like an outsider - so much has gone on!!

Not much is happening with me - I have my first u/s on Monday, and am just worrying like mad about the FET still.    I just know I'll feel better once they're thawed. 


Elvie - I injected for d/r not sniffed, so I'm sorry, I can't answer your question - hopefully someone else will!  


Crocodile - I have a Jade Fertility Buddha that was given to me from a friend in the USA.  He is on our PC table, and I always rub him for luck.  The day I didnt rub him, I found out I had overstimulated, so go firgure!  


Kate - I'm so sorry you felt you were treated poorly by your dr. and that you feel you can't complain as you are having tx there.  Is there another dr. you could request to see instead?  I always ask for one of 2 lovely nurses at my clinic, and have always had wonderful care from them, - is there anyway you could do that?  One thing to keep in mind is that you can always complain later ...  but its now that you're hurting.    I wish I could say more, and I'm sorry you're so upset and angry.  IF treatment is stressful enough without men like him!


Lilly - So glad to see af is getting better and only 6 days until injections!! yay!!  


Nicky  - So glad to hear your relationship is doing so well now - I think sometimes it takes a big row and hardships to relaise just how much you love one another, and I hope you're enjoying your new found sex life (hehe!)  


Megan - Good luck with injecting - you made me laugh with your story of 'ouch ouch ouch'    One little tip I found good - pinch your skin before you inject - your skin is smarting from the pinch, and you don't feel the needle at all! Also, I found injecting into my sides (love handles) better, as I don't have any fat on my belly, and it hurt more.    Theres my tip for the day!


Nicnack - I had no blood taken during stims, apart from when i overstimulated, they just went from the scans.  We both have scans on monday - hope you see lots of nice follies! (but not too many!) I remember thinking that it was 'all go' from the stims stage  


Candy - glad the sneezing seems to be settling down!!  


Claire - how sweet of DSD to buy you a   (hehe i used the moneky too!) One of my sister's friends has just becomme a   and he looks very nice in his uniform! (haha! I did it!!)  Is that ok for you?!!  

Hugs,
Marie xx


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I go away for 6 days and look what has happened !!! It has just taken me my whole lunch hour (and a half!!) to catch up on all the posts.

By the way there were some really good looking   at the airport. (Does that count as well ?).

It's good to see so many of you have already started D/R and good luck to you all.  

I have my appointment on Monday which is also CD21 so hopefully they will let me start this month. I did phone the doctor a couple of weeks ago and she said it would be okay but you never know if they can fit all the scans in.

Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Sending     to everyone and I will catch up properly tomorrow.

Debbie.


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi all sorry once again that this is a quick one.  Just want to update my e/c is going to be 22nd sept with et on 24th sept, all being well. Have another scan tomorrow to determine whether the 11 follies i have are mature enough.

Trying to get some work done before I leave work tues 21st for a week or so.

will write again later.  Hope you ladies are still smiling.

Tay xxxxx


----------



## Jenni (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi All

Wow there have been a lot of posts in the last couple of days.  Thanks for all messages re my dad - he has made a lot of progress and should be out of hospital next week, so my diet should improve greatly when I am not rushing from work to hospital and then straight home to bed grabbing whatever fattening, unhealthy food I can on the way!!

Nicky - I have only given up fully for 5 days now mainly          because my dad and brother have nagged me into           submission! Before I had cut down to 5 cigarettes per day - but I have a hen night on Friday and I have a horrible feeling I may slip up a little!  Giving up totally is soooo hard - I cannot think that I will never have a cigarette again because that will probably send me off to have 20 all in one go! I have to think that if I really badly want a cigarette then I will have one but will try realy hard not to (does that make sense!)

Kate - Dont some people make you so angry  - you would think someone in his position would realise that we need support, attention and information.   

Re. Aspirin - I asked at my clinic about taking baby aspirin and they have told me that as there have been conflicting reports about benefits/detrimental effects that I should steer clear of it unless it is prescribed for a specific condition.

Elvie - Sorry nothing to do with IVF but I noticed you also had hydrosalphinx and had your tubes removed - hope you don't mind me asking you this but have you experienced really bad period pains (especially during the night)?  I have and my doc thought it may be due to my op.  Would be interested in your comments.

Debbie - I have my fingers crossed for you.    

Must go for now

Jenni


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Tay - good luck - not long now! 

Jenni - of course I don't mind you asking - it's good to swap notes with someone who had the same op. But I haven't had the same issue.  Did the doc say what specifically might have happened to cause it and how long ago was it?  How did you find the op itself? Mine was worse than I had been told  - whole stomach was black and blue and had a horrid sudden heavy bleeding episode from the wound the day after the op.  I didn't know what was going on and dh was out getting me comfort food (fish and chips!) so had to phone hspital in a panic!  But it's a few months ago now and hopefully all worthwhile to ensure the horrid hydro toxins don't get to our embies.  

Croc - I saw your other post - glad everything's ok and you can start!! 

Elvie


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Stars

Hope you are good 

ELvie...i am only sniffing twice a day, but was told to put my head back for a few moments after each sniff.  Seem to be working...only prob is that vile taste 

Jenni...glad to read your Dad is on the mend. and well done on the giving up!

Kate, god how insesative, maybe that is why he is an embryologist and not a consaltant! He is prehaps more at home in a lab with no-one asking him questions. i'm sure he will communicate better with your embryos.

Debs Everything is xxxxxxx for monday.  

Tay 11 embies go girl!!  

Marie lou...How are you? good luck for Monday

Lilly glad you are feeling better.

Lots of love to you all

Abbi xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Well as promised here goes my long post  

Mairelou goodluck with scan on monday hun i have everything crossed for you  

Rachel wonderful news on starting d/r hope your having a wonderful hoilday  

Leanne hope your having a wonderful hoilday hun  

Tay goodlcuk tomorrow hun not long for you now  

Jenni  glad your dad is doing better prayers for him  

elvie i also had hydros got my tube removed 14 weeks ago goodluck hun i hope we all get bfp  

Deb's Hoping goodluck with appointment on monday hun  

crocodile goodluck with injections hun  

kate12  im sorry your appointment went bad hun ask to speak to the doctor and explain what happened i hope this helps thinkin gof you hun 

Laroussi how r u doing hun  


loopydumpling  glad your injections are going well hun goodluck  

Nicnack well done you are nearly there hun how is stims going hope well  

Candy glad the sniffing is going well hun  

ceedubya how r u doing hun  

to anyone i have missed hope you are all doing well thinking of you  

as for me feeling wonderful now and cant wait to start stims will speak soon girls 

love always lilly xxxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Trudy 
sweetheart you sound really down in the dumps. All I can say is things will get better, it's not forever that we're doing all this IVF lark.  It'll be worth it.  can you get your gp to sign you off work for a little while when it's the crucial bits of the cycle?
take care and find some time for yourself and dh
Elvie 
xx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Kate; your not alone with a bad clinic appointment.  I was the same yesterday.  Long story (EastEnders is about to start!!) but I just want you to know that I too had that feeling of complete frustration and had the worse time ever.  It set me back big time but I funnily enough I feel great today.

Claire; we are at the same Clinic Queen Mary's & the Bridge.  Bevin is the pits isn't she.  Glad she's out of action at the mo.

Nicky; glad I'm not the only one struggling with the ****; I can't even manage to cut down.  I'm finding the whole thing very stressful...

Theres the EE tune; catch up with ye later.

Take care one & all.

Ann xx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi guys
been catching up with all ur postings,not been on line for a couple of days ,
kate u poor thing,thats a dreadful thing to happen and so disrespectful for the embryologist to behave in such a way ,made me so mad when i read it ,how rude ! i would certainly put a  complaint in ,this is such a sensitive and emotional subject for him to approach.
elvie hows ur sniffing going ? how come u sniff 4 times a day ,mine is 3 and yes i space them out ,usually 9am 5pm 12am .my memory so poor somtimes ,thank god for moblie phones i say ! 
larouss,told u so ,if u talk talk talk ,things get sorted ,like i was telling u,me and my dp whent through a real bad stage ,but were fine now.
crocodile could not stop laughing at ur little buddahs,bless u x
tay good luck with ec ,ur follies are a good num ,
jenni nice to hear ur dad is on the mend also about the **** ,never give up ,trying to give up ,(if that makes sense) from an ex smoker myslef ,20 a day.
trudy sorry to hear ur  stresses at the moment ,can u not talk to ur boss about this move in confidence,i think u may find they can be understanding ,i spoke to mine and she is so good about things with me ,u and ur dh go and treat yourselves to somthing nice .may help u both relax a bit more ,x
sorry if iv missed any of u girlys out ,but hope ur all doing fine and dandy,
now about me ,whent for my scan today but was a bit disappointed as i was so hoping to start my injections ,but nurse said the lining of my womb was far to thick . ,apparantly this has to be thin ,in order to start injections ,so iv got another scan next week ,fingers crossed so that this time i can start my injections ,i was all excited today as well ,thinking im that step nearer ,just shows u that u just dont know ,how ur body will react as i assumed all would be ok as last time ,whent accordingly to plan ,


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi girls,

Only a quick post as Mini is waiting for me in chat.

Day 3 of d/r and all is well.

Will post more tomorrow.

Love as ever Westies xx


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Girls,
Just popping in to say hi and hope you are all ok. Kate I feel so for you. This is such an emotional journey to travel as it is without such w**kers seemingly trying to get you to crash. Stay strong hun, perhaps he had had some difficult times recently or received bad news. You never know, no excuse for his manner or behaviour I know, but we are all human. 
All my love to everyone,
XXX


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

Kate Even if you are still having tx at your hospital, everyone deserves to be treated with respect and you do not tell anyone it will not get better, sometimes they jsut need to be reminded we are human, this is our lives and this is the most important thing to us

Crocodile where can i get a budha to rubs his belly in the morning, my hubbies on a diet and his is going so need a replacement and if it brings me luck even better

Good luck everyone


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Shazzer

I got mine from a shop where I live but you can get them on the internet (cheaper)
here is one site
http://www.thisisfengshui.com/buddha_products.htm
though I have just looked and there are a couple of buddahs on sale on ebay 
I have the cherry red laughing buddahs..

I'm a little bit of a nut on this stuff, I also have crystals around the house as well..(could tell you another funny story about that......but anyway) and before anyone asks yes I do have a cat, and no I don't walk round the house in long floaty skirts No I dont have long wild hair and I don't wear lots of lots of jewellery or own a broomstick!!!

Actually on a more serious note, got a bit pee'd off with my hospital yesterday..after giving me the go ahead to start injecting on wedneday, had a phone call to say they wanted to scan me yesterday to see if I can start with meds, told them I had already started and they said that apparently I shouldn't have counted day 1 as day 1 as my period was light and day 1 only becomes day 1 when I bleed properly. All very well, I'm not a stupid person, but as this is my first time and no-one mentioned this when we went for an initial consultation with the nurse, how I am suppose to know!! Anyway have been told to carry on but it doesn;t seem a good start and I am trying to put it all out of my mind and hope it doesn't affect the outcome.

Have a good day everyone I'll rub the boys tummys for you all tonight and wash and dedicate some of my crystals to you all this weekend


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Morning! 

Kate - Really sorry you were put through those feelings on top of everything as it is. It's just so insesitive. I really agree with the girls though that he's probably not a good people person but a great embryologist. Hope you're feeling ok, and maybe you could speak to someone at the clinic to reasure youself after the way he was?
Claire - I liked your challenge with the smileys!!! Well after looking after my nephew on Wednesday, he definately earns a  award!! He is fab and had been good as gold all day playing take all of the dishwasher tablets out of the box, thrown them everywhere and then put them back?!? Toys are just plain boring to him!! But when my sis arrived, he went into one!! Little tantrum alert!  Also, glad to read your tip about having mints ready after sniffing, I will be well prepared on Monday!!
Nicnack - Hope the stimms are going ok - I am going to be on 300i.u of gonal-f too. Do you have the pen injectors? How do you find them? I had the auto-injector last time so I didn't see the needle so a bit nervous!
Megan - Glad the trial run went ok with your jab! Do you have to do the jab in your belly?? What about eveyone else? I do mine in my leg..
Laroussi - Really glad everythings good with DH!  I am really hoping and thinking I might just be battling off this cold - those vit c tabs must be doing something! 
Good Luck Marie and Debbie for Monday!
Trudy - BIG  Make sure you stay on that sofa!
Clare30 - Sorry you've got to wait another week. I know it must be really annoying, but you'll be in perfect form ready for those embies! Try and keep positive  it will all be worth the wait..
Westies - Glad your d/r is going well - I see you're at Bourn Hall too? Are you also having transport IVF? I was very impressed with them - can't wait to get back there!
Crocodile - Well I found the whole cd1 thing really annoying for me too last time, because I also was not given this info of what is day1?? That really bugged me last time, as I thought day 1 was the first sign of it but apparently not but it would help if they told you that with the consultation!!  
But I am sure you will be absolutely fine, because how can they judge it within a day or two anyway, what if if then happens properly in the evening for example? Try not to worry.. 
 to everyone else too! x

WOW that's a lot of catching up after only missing a day! Well had a lovely day yesterday with my Mum and then went shopping. Starting to suddenly feel really emotional though, it's just crept on me out of nowhere! I was really relaxed and fine about getting going, then had a good old cry yesterday  I guess it's natural, and I guess it must be nerves now creeping in a bit. Just want it to all go well. Also a little bit nervous, because for my last cycle I took 2 months off for the whole cycle as my nurse said no exercise and I'm self-employed and my job is a bit crazy and very energetic to say the least! But then I felt fine and the time just dragged and wished I'd done some stuff. So for this cycle I decided to carry on taking on work up to EC, but now I am really nervous as next week I will be starting sniffing on Monday, then Thursday fly to Spain for a booking get back and then got quite a few bookings up to mid october and I've read on here quite a few people feel sick when they sniff? I'm just hoping it will all go ok as getting a bit stressed, and the boys I tour with don't know about my tmt and I don't get any sympathy for being a girl at the best of times! Help! Oh blimey sorry about all that!! Enough me me!

Bye for now girls 
Kelly xx


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Afternoon all

Well.... i almost forgot to do my sniffy last night.  I usually do it at 8am and 8pm, but got involved in a good flick and it totally went out of my mind...until doing the mouthwash thinggy after cleaning my teeth and thinking to myself oooohhhh this would be a good way to get rid of that awful taste....when i remembered.  Luckily i wasn't having a late night so only 10pm! Thank god i remembered, but then spent a while thinking about the what ifs!!! .  So phoned the clinic this morning to make sure that a couple of hours late was not going to jeopardize anything..and of course they said it was fine      Phew

Go a bit of a headache this morning...but about the only side affect KellyM i have never been sick with the sniffer, but i guess that it depends which type you have and on the individual!

Also during by last cycle i was told to just take a couple of days of after EC but then back to work BUT NO LIFTING  , cooking , ironing or cleaning.  This time though i might see if i can take some time out coz work gets a bit stressy at times.

Trudy hope you are feeling better today.

   

Abbi xxx

PS  Kelly I was advised to inject in the the belly just below the belly button.


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello Stars,

When DH got home from work last night he went in to one and said all I did was "come home from work and cook dinner" and that I need to do more. Pointed out that I had hoovered the whole house, done 2 lots of washing, filled the dishwasher, made the bed, unpacked my case, tidied the kitchen and cooked the dinner in the 2 hours I had been home.  
He then proceeded to say that I had not cleaned the shower before I went away and it was filthy. I told him he was the only one who used it so why couldn't he clean it after he used it ? This then sparked off one almighty row and it ended up by him saying that "and YOU want to do another ICSI cycle". 
This didn't go down too well and I think all the anger and sadness I have been bottling up for the last 6 weeks since my miscarriage came out and I burst in to tears and walked out of the room. I ended up sitting on the floor in front of the washing machine balling my eyes out. Took DH about 5 minutes to come and see where I was but we eventually made up as he didn't realise how bad I was feeling. He thought I did not want to try again but what I was trying to say was Why did I have to when it worked the first time only to end in a m/c. Hopefully this will have cleared the air a bit and we can get back to being ourselves again.

Sorry this is just a me post but I needed to get it off my chest.  

Sending     to everyone.

Debbie.


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope all is well with you all...

Deb's ... men can be such insensitive pigs   at times (I know it's not the correct use of the police smiley but thats what my nephews call them)

Abbi ... I have to set reminders in my mobile so that I remember my jabs .. I have a brain like a seive at the mo  

marie-lou is was nice catching up with you in chat last nite hun .. maybe see you in there over the weekend. 

Day 4 of d/r is going fine I've noticed I'm a bit quicker to bite than normal .. which is saying sommat ; 

Kelly .. I'm having my consultations and eggie collection in kettering and embryology and et's at bourn .. I am well impressed with it all so far to be honest, I am very lucky to have such nice people looking after me... some of the girls have had such awful experiences mine have been excellent in comparison.  

crocodile ... your post made me laugh .. would we think such a thing  

shazzer .. I have heard that someone else is supposed to buy you a buddah so get your dh to buy it! Always a good idea I think  

Hi to all you other special girlies maybe I'll see you in the chatroom.

Someone asked how you get into the chatroom ... I go to the main page click on live chatroom then enter my user name and password click enter and hey presto!!  If you can't get in then I don't know ... sorry not much use am I  

Anyway loads and loads of love hugs and sloppy wet kisses ... take care and good luck all.      

Westies xxx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Debs this is one big roller coaster ride for us, it's no wonder youself and DH had 'words' but alls well that ends well.

I've just come off the phone with the embryologist (spelling!!) at the Bridge re Blasts. I know Debs & Ceedubya also at the Bridge will be interested to learn what we discussed. Also Shazzer... Anyway:

In our case we are not freezing embies, so he will take us to day 3 unless we have very view embies (he said there is a better pregnancy rate at day 3 than day 2). If there is still quite a few at day 3 they will bring it forward to day 4 etc. They seem to be infinitely flexible. However it is rare for them to go to full blast stage (day 5/6) because they have been able to select the embies to transfer before then. But they are willing to do so if the situation warrants it - ie still quite a few embies to select from..

He said the success rate for Blast could be mis-leading because the women who have no embies to transfer at day 5 are not included in the stats..but if the same women transferred at day 2/3 they would be included in the stats.

He said there is no way of knowing which is the better place for the embies - back inside us or on the dish. But one thing he did say, is that the chances of the embie surviving are not improved on the dish. It is just the natural selection is made easier with each day.

I am so relieved and excited after this call. Relieved because at least they will consider a blast transfer and I got the impression he is as eager as we are to make the right decision based upon the circumstances at the time.

By the way, someone mentioned mints after the nasal spray. I would caution against mints purely because I was advised not to eat mints after the homeopathy as it may interact. I don't suppose that would be the same for the spray but I'm not taking any chances!!

Can tell you a bit more re my altercation at the clinic : so I got my blood test E2 privately via the clinic. The result was rubbish <300 This is not a result. I wanted to know MY E2 level not what it was less than! Needs to be 75 or less to confirm suppression. They said they don't have the equipment to be more precise. So why the hell didn't they say that before? It didn't matter anyway because the womb was 6mm when we it needs to be 4mm. I just wanted the test to be sure that suppression was indicated because I asked them to check the womb one week early - as my period was finished in time. Anyway I can live with all that, it was when they started bugging me like "Do you not trust us", "this test is unnecessary - just a revenue stream for other clinics". Well I said plain and simply, the converse of your success rate is that you fail 3 out of every four couples so you better believe I'm going to second guess you. These guys prescribes nuns wee for gods sake. I said please don't take it personally but historically this tx is in it's early stages. It's like heart surgery 10/15 years ago. In about 10/15 years from now they'll have excellent IVF rates but until then, we girls have to second guess them at every turn. Aspirin or not to aspirin, acupuncture +++ the list goes on. I said it's MY tx and I'll do what ever it takes whether they like it or not. I'm going to have the E2 blood test on HCG day at the Bridge where I hope they can be more precise. Here a link with more info re E2
http://humrep.oupjournals.org/cgi/content/full/15/2/250

Take care one and all.

Ann xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

I ended up having a massive panic attack last night about treatment .... I think it was brought about by a chat on the phone to my mum during chat last night (she ALWAYS seems to ring when I'm chatting!   ) about treatment.  I was telling her if FET fails, I don't know how we'll afford another ICSI cycle, as I won't egg share again.  I guess I'd have to borrow the money, but its so stressful, isnt it?  Trying not to think about it yet, as we all know, this is going to work   
Anyway, I started panicking about how I'd cope if my embies didnt thaw well, or how I'd cope with a positive pregnancy test - my m/c last year was so awful and so stressful (I had a nervous breakdown) I just can't imagine going through it again.  I just know its taken any excitement about pregnancy from me, and I'll never be abel to enjoy it.  I'm sure once I get past a certain stage I'll relax more, right? 

Enough about me  


Ann  -  I'm glad you feel better and more positve after you spoke to your clinic.    Are you not freezing embies for a reason?  I'm not judging at all, just curious and nosey!  


Westies - Was lovely nattering with you last night,  hopefulyl see you in there over the weekend!  I'll be around tomorrow if you're about.  


Debbie - I'm so sorry you had such a big row with DH - I think around tx time, a lot of us have rows through stress, and speaking from experiance, a year after my m/c, I still get upset, and me and DH have the occasional row about our feelings, or 'silly' things like the washing up.    My hubby always gets upset and angry if the washing up isnt done NOW (or sooner   ) and its one of our biggest sources of rows.  


Abbi - One time, (its a long story, so won't go into it too much) I had a scan at 8am when on stims, and was told not to inject until they'd had the results of my blood test as I had a lot of follies.  What they didnt say was to take my d/r drug. I took it about 8 hours late.    I was so scared and crying, thinking I'd lost my follies, but apparently there is a window of time - I think its 12 hours.  


Kelly - your nephew sounds like a real little    (hehe I got it in again!) I have a 15 month old niece, who is also a    when I looked after her, she managed to smother herself in sudocream when my back was turned, it was in her hair, all over her face, hands, legs, shoes, and she thought iut was hilarious!  (I must admit, so did I!!!)    She also loves nothing more than taking the Sky viewing card out of the sky digital box.  Which is annoying!  


Crocodile - Thanks for the link, I love Buddha's too, and I might just have to invest! I looked on e-bay a week or so ago for fertility dolls, and came across one that was so scary and freaky looking, I'd be scared to have it in my house! 


Hugs to everyone, we're such a big group now I can't say hiya to everyone, but I havent forgotten you, I promise!!  

Marie xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Mairelou sorry to hear about your panic attack last night hun i also find myself thinking what if and with me m/c feeling the same hun but we are going to get there this time hun    

Rachel hope you are having a good hoilday hun and sniffing is going well  

Ann glad you got to talk to embryologist  and it has helped hun goodluck  

westies how r u doing hun  

Deb's Hoping glad you and dh have made up hun this treatment gets to us all thinking of you  


Abbi i have forgot my nasil spray a few times and was worried im glad the clinic sayed its ok  

Kelly M i think hun we all have crying days hun sending you a big   hope you feel better today  

hope everyone is well and goodluck to everyone  

as for me doing great cant wait to wednesday to start injections 

speak soon girls love always 

lilly xxxx


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi girls,
This cycle seems to be flying! Only started last Friday and already booked for EC next Wednesday. My follies are growing super and my lining is 7mm already. Its been so much more easier doing a short protocol than my previous two long ones. It took me ages to DR before and I kept on being put back all the time. The sniffs didn't work at all and I had to give that up and try stabs which was like starting again from the beginning. I'm a poor responder so I suppose thats why I'm short this time. Heres keeping everything crossed. 

Sending you all stax of love,
XXXX


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi One and All;

Marie; re our decision not to freeze embies - no worries re personnel - we're all sharing such intimate details about ourselves here IS big brother watching!!  Anyway, we just want the cycle to have a start and an end. If it comes to pass that we have to do this all again, I would prefer to go through a full IVF cycle. I don't want to be in a position where this cycle is successful and then have to dispose of the frosties, cause for better or for worse I would form a relationship with them be it hope or whatever.  Of course things can change, we have filled in the form with our preference but we can change our mind.  Unlikely I think...

Ann xx


----------



## shazzer (Jul 29, 2004)

Good evening all

I was in a real grumpy mood and wanted to log on to lighten my spirits and it did so thank you one and all.

Crocodile thanks for the link

Debbie I have also had 3 m/c and although devastating I always try and look at the positives. You got pregnant, do you know what an accomplishment that is, it just meant that your little egg was not perfect enough for you and that does not mean that next time it will not be perfect. I have felt so many emotions since my daughter died last year and mainly it is anger and sheer frustration that there is nothing I can do about it and I so want to be in another place, when I am asked how I cope I reply because I have to and this is how I deal with the IVF as well, but good for you having a good cry, i have cried for England . My frustration with the treatment is that although you are team, there is so little the man can do and we take on all the worries and responsibilities for it all and they are just observers. Thats why this site is such a godsend, because none understands except someone going through the same thing.

Sorry for going on and getting a bit deep, all I really wanted to say was while you have hope you have a chance and why should it not be you next time. Good luck, everything crossed for you and lets hope tomorrow only brings sunshine in our lives

Ann. I am glad you are a bit happier. The Bridge seem really good that they are flexible, I do not think the Hammersmith will be as helpful , but I wait to be proven wrong. I now have this injecting off to a fine art and luckily no more bruises. scan and Bloods on Tuesday to see if I can start stims, so keep your fingers crossed for me, I need to catch you up

For everyone I have not mentioned, thinking of you all


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Wow, good to read all your posts.  My bath nearly overflowed I got so involved reading them all 

Sorry not to post last night but DP took me down the pub cause I had a complete pig of a day and I had another one today.  It's all been getting on top of me this week, starting with no sleep last weekend looking after my brother, now worrying about him out there trying to sort his life out, and having a completely horrible time at work.  My department is being reviewed and my job is going to end up god knows where, along with my lovely team.  I would dearly love a good redundancy deal frankly as I've been there a long time but instead I think I'm gonna get plonked somewhere I don't want to be. I am being set up, basically, under the guise of consultation, I am completely aware I'm walking into a trap but I can't fight the right battle because I don't even know who or what I'm supposed to be fighting.  What's worse, I have to try and keep my staff calm so they're not too panic stricken.  And I can't brief too much against those that seem to have my life in their hands as that'll be seen as 'negative about change'.  Although I'm losing the will to defend the a***holes who are gradually taking over the company and turning it into a foul place to work.  It stinks.   
Sorry, just had to lose the plot for a second there, feel much better now!    

Anyway I'm just praying that soon I will be out of there, one way or another - a nice fat slice of maternity leave will do me nicely!    

Trudy, do I know how you feel!!!!!  

Ann - hey maybe we'll meet up in the lovely waiting room sometime!  I dont' think I've met Bevin - ?  Found them all lovely so far at QM, altho' a bit unhappy about my last review meeting which wasn't a review, but I got straight back into tx so was just happy to do that. The Bridge have been nice too - although the 'mad professor' as he's known really is quite mad.  Totally bizarre experience during my ET, he was quite surreal, we thought we'd walked into a Fawlty Towers episode!  
Was it QM you had the row with about the blood tests?  I think I must be being very sweet and compliant - I've just kind of jogged along there and done as I was told!  Must do something about that!  Hey I bet you haven't found the secret spot round the back to park I have!! 

Kate - what an outrageous experience.  You should say something, but maybe later when you don't have to stay calm.  Or get DH to, I hate to say it, as a very strong minded and verbal girly myself, but sometimes men can be a bit more dispassionate - certainly they're not feeling hormonal right now!   and after all it's his tx too so he has a right to say he's unimpressed with the service.  My mum had a very similar experience with a male consultant who also didn't appear to have read her file.  She felt too gobsmacked to say anything at the time - and she's normally Mrs Verbal too .  My dad phoned him later and he admitted he was being a jerk. 

Clare - don't worry about the stims delay, you'll get there soon.... 

Croc - know what you mean about day 1, I get very confused because no one really does explain that bit to you do they?  

Kelly - oh boy, am I feeling sick   !!! this time sniffing is really getting to me. I do find eating something bland helps - oatcakes and peppermint or fennel tea settle my stomach. It's making me very exhausted though.

Laroussi sweetie, glad it's getting better  
Jenni, glad dad's making a recovery.  

Debs hun, keep him close even if he is being unsympathetic. they just don't always geddit,do they?    and even if it is your DH just remember the brown nylon y-fronts trick  - works a treat when men get up themselves   

Shazzer, you are an inspiration lovey.  

Lilly your ever-growing personals are so sweet.    

I have had such a foul week and like Trudy began to really worry that I am not looking after me enough at a crucial time.  So I have begun working on my attitude.  Laroussi, Debs and Marielou will be used to (and possibly bored of!) my 'reasons to be cheerful' - it's time I resurrected them.... so here goes....

Friday's reasons to be cheerful      
-------------------------------------------
 we are all amazing ladies going through incredible things 
 we have each other - aaaah  
 DP is away tonight and tomorrow taking DSD to university. House to myself, paint my toenails, yack on the phone all night,  loooooong bath, spend as long as I want on FF website, bloomin' marvellous  
 Wanting to hurl after sniffing is probably good practice for morning sickness    
 Saturday is RETAIL THERAPY DAY!!! oh yes! 
 I have several series of Cold Feet DVDs just waiting for a big long Cold Feet-fest 
 And a big bar of Green& Blacks chocolate  
 Green & Blacks is organic so it must be OK
 sniffing and jabbing may be bad but at least we're not on the botty bombs yet   
 many nuns have peed so that we can have our dreams.... how touching is that!  
 I am the proud owner of a monkey named after me and you have no idea what a privilege that is. and I got to use the monkey smiley again 

Things I laughed in the face of today....    
-----------------------------------------------------
 stupid meetings with stupid people who say things like 'if this isn't the bus for you you need to get off at the next stop' - WHAT!!!! 
 stupid meetings with stupid people who say things like 'well that issue has been on my radar for some time' - OH PLEASE!!! 
 stupid meetings with stupid people who say things like 'we need to get this business strategy into our DNA' -   REALLY?!!!
 Yet more stupid meetings with stupid people who say things like 'are we 80% of the way there?  Well then we're good to go' - OH FOR GOODNESS SAKE!
 'there's some square pegs in round holes here'...LOSING THE WILL TO LIVE NOW......
 'the critical path of this process review requires the development of a high level action plan..top level strategic....bla bla.....goal-oriented...bla......' 'sorry did you say something?  I wasn't listening.'   
 Ever played bullsh*t bingo at work?!  
 Get me outta there... 

Night night girlies, off to bed with a calm-my-nerves type CD.  Sorry such a long post but this is alot cheaper than therapy!!!  
sorry not to do personals to you all, there's so many of us!!
Keep trying to be cheerful and laugh in the face of it all.



Claire xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What a lovely post Claire, really nice to read this morning.  What a terrible time you are having at work, will keep everything crossed that you end up getting a good redundancy deal, rather than being moved somewhere else, must be so difficult for you and not what you need right now.... and if you don't get the redundancy hopefully that BFP will do the trick.  Sorry to hear the sniffing is making you feel poorly.

Shazzer, glad you are not feel so grumpy now, I think your thoughts are the best way to try and stay focused, hard but definitely a good way to look at things.

Good luck baby, things are sounding good  

Marielou, it is stressful, but hey you are not alowed to think about it failing, these embies need to be back where they belong and I am positive they will do everything in their power to stay around, starting with staying strong for the thawing.  With regards to worrying is you were to get pregnant, its only natural and hopefully all the stars will be right behind you, all getting those overdue positives ((((hugs))))

Good luck wednesday with the stims lilly

Ann, you clinic sound perfect, very flexible, I am glad that they are given you that opportunity to let them develop longer, but also airing on the side of caution, my clinic is not very flexible from what I understand, but hey going to try it once an dsee how things pan out.... bets go and throw the mints out of my car, thanks for the tip, I also air on side of caution.

Westies, glad the staff are looking after you xx

Awwww Debs, that was very unfair of your other half, but I guess hes stressed by it all as well and sometimes they say the wrong things, actually most of the time !! but I am glad it cleared the air and I hope you got lots of huggles x

Abbi, glad it was ok to do it a little late, I set my alarm in the mornings, but at night its easier to get caught up with something and think oh ****e look at the time !!

Kelly you are right its only natural to be worried as for feeling sick,  am only on day 6 now but I haven't done and am convincing myself it will stay that way.  It isn't the nicest of tastes, but if you eat something it does help.  Your job does sound fun x

Crocodile, sweet of you to dedicate some crystals to us, might be the extra boost we all need.

Sorry peeps run out of times to read back anymore, doesn't mean I am not thinking of you all 

Candy xx


----------



## Laroussi (Jul 3, 2004)

Just a quickie this morning... I wanted to share with you this gem of wisdom my 4 yr old neice came out with yesterday. Really made my day.

She's having a party for her 4th birthday next Saturday and was discussing with my sis and nursery school teacher who to invite. She'd decided that "only girls were allowed" and the teacher made the comment to my sis "Good idea, boys can be a bit boisterous at times!".

Later on at home she decided that she needed to invite Jack "but no-one else" because he was her boyfriend! (Bless!) My sis thought she needed some more boys to make Jack feel more comfortable and the comment she got? With her arms folded across her chest my neice announced "But mummy! Boys are SO boisterizing these days!"

Aren't kids sweet?!!!!

P.S. Ceedubya - Lurve the reasons to be cheerful - keep em coming!


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just to let you all know im back off my hols and on day two of sniffing.Cant believe i have started!

Will take me a while to catch up with how everyone is so bear with me 

Love to all,


L xx


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Shazzer - Thank you so much for your kind words of wisdom. They have made me feel much better and I know I am lucky to have got pregnant. You seem like a very strong person to be able to cope with the loss of your daughter and then all this IVF stuff on top of that. Thank you so much (again). 

CeeDubya - I've not met the mad professor yet as my last cycle was changed to IUI. Something for me to look forward to !!  

Glad to see your reasons to be cheerful are back. I usually get to read them whilst I'm at work and others wonder what I'm smiling at.  
Hopefully you will your redundancy and your BFP and then everything will be great.

Laroussi - Kids come out with the funniest things sometimes, don't they.

Tequila - Glad you had a good holiday. Not nice having to go back to work though !!

Hope everyone else is doing okay.

Sending     to everyone.

Debbie


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

LEANNE!!! OMG!!!! BEST OF LUCK HUN!! 

Well, today has started rather badly.
I've had a big row with my mum, and as far as I'm concerned she can go whistle.  She gave me some sorta lecture last night on 'Why I should leave Mark and find myself another man who can give me babies'  All from a woman who ttc me for 9 years without leaving dad. (Fair enough, it was her who had the fertility problems, but still)

However, it got better with Claires list of reasons to be cheerful  I LOVE that list claire, always makes me laugh, thank you so much!

Debbie - We'll have to hold each others hand through this, won't we  We both know what m/c is like, and hopefully, we'll soon both know what its like to hold our babies. 

Leanne - Glad you enjoyed your holiday, and I'm in shcok that you're d/r!! I thought it would be a while longer yet, but I'm honestly thrilled for ya! 

Lourossi - How cute your niece is! I love the things kids come out with - so sweet and inncoent!

Shazzer - i am completely in awe of your strength and determination after your m/c and loss of your little girl. You must be a very strong woman, and I wish you all the best with your upcoming IVF. 

Ann - Thats fair enough, there's no secrets round here!  I just wanted to make sure you didnt think i was gonna give you somne sorta 'FET works' lecture. So, are you hoping to take your embies to blast stage?

Babyroosta - wow, that IS a short protocal! Mind you, I've only had a long protocal, and an egg sharer as well, so it was a l-o-n-g cycle! Best of luck for your EC next week! I'm almost jealous - how mad is that?!!

Lilly - only 4 days till start of stims   

Hope you're all enjoying the .... er. ..... nice? .....weather ?!!

Marie xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

just a quick post today to say thanks to crocodile,elvie,Marielou,Jenni,Abbi2,Lilly,annthos,clare30,babyroosta,shazzer,KellyM and ceedubya for all your kind words and support re my recent experience. 

Feeling a lot better now, think I've got my positive thoughts back. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Love Kate


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi all
catch up day today ,on all ur postings,
crocodile. guess what ,there is a new shop round the corner from me ,which sells budhas well i brought 2 a pink one and a blue one ,in the hope of twins,  trudy if u fancy having a look ,this shop is down king st ,cant miss it ,hope ur feeling a bit brighter ,
thanks kelly i hope my scan goes well this time,so i can start my injections.good luck with ur sniffing on mon,x
debbie hoping. men just dont think ,do they ! i remember when i whent to see my consultant i burst out crying at the thought of starting all this again! my dp asked me why i was crying ?and did the consultant say somthing to upset me,aaaah! men!
laroussi, kids are so funny ,my nephew over heard me talking on my last icsi ,just before embryo transfer,anyway i whent with him to see his head teacher ,my nephew said to his teacher "my auntie clare is getting a baby tomorow," i could of died! ,lol teacher reply was "oh and u can pick up babys, matthew like when u go shopping " "just put one in ur trolly " (little did he know) embryo transfer was the next day .ha ha !


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi all 
only me again ! iv been getting hot flushes from this spray ,has anyone else ? makes u feel so uncomfortable in ur own body ,god ! i will be having the menophause for real onday ,boo hoo !
i feel this icsi is going sooooooooooo slow for me ,,just want to get moving! ,wish i could just sleep through it all ,once they put embryos back ,im taking 3 weeks of work ,cant afford it really but dont want to take the chance ,as im a senior carer in a rest home ,and can be heavy work at times.anyone else taking time off ? im going up to northampton to see my big brother ,so that will hopfully take my mind of things,(but it dosent ) when ur on ur 2wws u think about it every second of the day ,did anyone go completely crazy (like me) and take pregnancy test after pregnancy tests before ur 2wws were up ?
iv got a shoe box ,in it consists of 2 baby outfits ,a diary,a home made book of poems ,a white feather i found ,after having some healing of a friend.and now my buddas. i will be needing a new shoe box soon, lol x


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi all 
only me again lol ! u will all be getting fed up with me soon ,just that i mentioned my poems  i thought id post a couple ,so here goes ,
Why have i been chosen ,not to be a mum ...
is it a punshment ,or somthing iv done ?
Why have i been chosen not to be a mum ..
is it my untold destiny,still yet to come ?
Why have i been chosen ,not to be a mum ...
is it that god ,wants another job done?
Why have i been chosen not to be a mum ...
is it our given challenge,somthing we must overcome ?
if god ever chooses to make me a mum ,i will make it a fantastic experience and lots of fun ,only then will i understand ,why god temporary chose for me not to be a mum ,x


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

i will post another ,iv done so many poems ,helps me to come to terms with things ,and get it of my chest ,this poem is when icsi failed.
  
We lost are too embryos,why they slipped away ,nobody knows,we feel saddened of what could of been,its so unfair and so very mean
too potential babys,just gone away,when all we hoped for ,was for them to stay.we have too embryos left that have been frozen ,i will tell my children how they were chosen ,we pray this will work so we feel no more hurt,only three months to go before transfer,and two weeks before the answer x
hope i have  not depressed u all now ,lol ,im positive this time ,well i wont minder u all anymore ,take care ,chat soon x


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

*Hi Lovely Stars!!*

Just a quickish message from me, will do some more personals asap! Hope everyones ok?? 
Just have to say Claire loved your message about reasons to be cheerful!  GREAT!! Keep them coming!!
Clare30 - Your poems are very sweet, good idea to channel your feelings into writing too..

Well had a really nice chilled day today as no gigs this weekend! Been on a sort of nesting one I think just in case I feel like rubbish when I start sniffing in less than 2 days now HURRRAAH!!!  So i've completely blitzed the whole house and feeling very proud, DH might be scared am suddenly all domestic!!  
Just so hoping am not feeling sicky next week. Absolutely thrilled that I've now got another gig date in Spain next week, so will be playing in Seville Thursday then Valencia on Friday, get home and do a night in Cornwall, but am very scared about feeling sicky? Just got to keep really positive I know and not even think it, but getting a bit stressed as will be leaping around and supposed to be taking it easy!  So won't be posting much next week as also DH has booked a week off work to come along so will be a mainc one. I'll miss you lovely Stars, so I'll try and catch up as I want to know how you're all getting along! x 

Just also wanted to add a quick funny one, my DH has for some reason thought embryo transfer is called 'Re-Implantation'!!! It creased me up on our last cycle as he kept saying it!!  Now it's a kind of running joke and we both call it that!! Bless!!

Big  to everyone - catch up again asap!

Love Kelly xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hiya girlies,

Claire do me and you work in the same place?  Cos I'm in exactly the same situation as you .. I hoping for redundancy but it doesn't look hopeful at the mo.

Clare30 .. I am taking 3 weeks off work too .. I also live in Northamptonshire same as your bro .. small world aint it....

Marie-Lou ... your row with your mum sounds awful, I know that people have skirted around that issue when discussing it with me ... what do they find so hard to understand

I'm oin day 5 of d/r and too be honest all is going really well ... I've had a couple of hot flushes and I'm a bit snappy ... but so far so good... still have no idea if that is because of the hypnotism or if it's just the way it is this time Who knows

There are soo many of us now .... personals is getting a bit hard ....

My DH has been a bit annoying ... I wish he could experience the IVF drugs .. maybe then he would understand that I'm not quite my normal self .... I'm tired!

I hate to moan about him cos he's great most of the time but ... Oh I don't know .... I'm just grumpy 

I love the reasons to be cheerful and the poems... thank you for those.

To all the ladies who have had m/c or lost children... my heart goes out to you ... despite all your pain and hurt you have the strength to continue .. I really admire that.

Anyway I'll be off, love to you all as ever.

Westies xxxx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi Stars,

So may of us getting going now, it's great!

Clare30 I loved your poem, can we have some more?

I am on day 4 of stims and I think that I can feel my ovaries 'doing' something?? I have a scan on Monday to check progress.

I had my first acupuncture session today and it was great. It turned out that the practitioner had done some courses run by Zita West - how great. She gave me some tips, many of which are in the Zita West book but here are a few.

1. It's really important not to do any physical exercise (gentle yoga is OK) all your energies should go into dr or growing eggs or incubating the embryos.
2. It is essential that you keep warm, especially your stomach. Don't let your feet get cold, apparantly it travels straight to your stomach.
3. Cut back on salty foods (this was a new one for me).
4. You can't get too much sleep - I better go soon!

Then there are all the obvious ones - no alcohol, smoking, take vitamins......

I hope you are all keeping
    

Catch up again soon.
Love Nicnack xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

hello hello lovely starry ladies,

Wow what a difference the weekend makes.  Can't tell you how much better my mood is.  And making myself do reasons to be cheerful helps too - I can compartmentalise it all and laugh in the face of the bad stuff.  Life will still be poo on Monday but I'm trying not to think about it.  

Westies, sorry to hear you're going through the same thing.  Let's hope we BFP our way out of these hateful places!  

Kelly what do you play or sing?  hope you have a wonderful time in Spain, lucky thing    I'm feeling a bit less sick today, mind you that might be something to do with the fact that I forgot my afternoon sniff till 8.30 this evening    

Clare, you write great poetry, it must help you alot.   Am also getting hot flushes frequently but mostly in my cheeks! 

Awww, darn it, DP just got back from Manchester I can hear the car....he's walked in the door - best go and give him a hug and a snog!  Will be back later.xxx 

Claire xxx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi stars ~*~

A quick post before I go to bed. I'm still down regging, is anyone else feeling absolutely knackered and having to go to bed early? My hubby is amazed how tired I have been getting and how I fall asleep watching tv. I have to say that usually I am a real night owl and don't go to bed until about 2am.
Other than that, I seem to be constantly starving and keep stuffing my face, my belly is all bloated and I can't fit into anything apart from my joggers and a stretchy denim skirt. Goodness knows what I will be like when I start stimming!

Nic, thanks for those tips from your acunpuncturist and Zita West. I have informed DH that I will no longer be doing any digging at the allotment! I'll just supply the coffee and butties 

I wanted to do more personals but I'm shattered, went to a mini meet today and met quite a few girlies from off the boards, it was great.

Anyhoo, you are all in my thoughts whether you are on an 'up' day or a 'down' one, together we will get through it.

Here's lots of positives to keep us going
      
Love Leni x


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning everyone

*I'm on my way - yippee!!*

Did my first Buserelin (spelling?) injection this morning. How can anybody be excited to start injecting but I am fair chuffed. 

I've been reading everyones posts this morning (yes at work on a Sunday!!). I haven't really got time for any personals so I just wanted to send out a big hug to everyone .

Fingers crossed for miracle BFPs for everyone 

Megan
XX

P.S. Clare, your poems are lovely - keep em coming


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Well, its my scan tomorrow and I've been getting excited all night, and can't wait.  My appt is 1.30pm, but the time should pass quick, as we have to leave around 12.30pm, plus its my nephew's 19th birthday tomorrow, and we have to go round with a pressie and card first thing.

Megan - yay, you're well on your way!! I remember being SO excited at starting injecting, after a while I really started dreading it, but now I miss it! 

Leni - I have photos of me when I was on stims - my belly got HUGE! I'll try and add a photo - let me just say that my belly is usually really really flat, so this was huge for me! 







That was me after only 5 days of stims - I had around 26 mature follies then, I had EC after stimming for 8 days, with over 40 mature follies, and got 30 eggs.  But, my ET was cancelled, embies frozen, and thats what I'm doing here!

Claire - Your reasons to be cheerful really ddo make good reading, even when I'm low I can read them and laugh  You have a wicked snese of humour!

Nicknack - I felt my ovaries in the early days as well - bizarrely enough, I couldnt feel them later on (my nurse was amazed I wasnt in agony with so many big follicles) but its a good sign!! When is your first scan?

Westies - oooh I had no idea you were being hypnotised - can I ask what they do, and what its like? My neighbour is a hypnotyst, but I have to admit, I am a little sceptical. Not of hypnotism, but of him!! 

Kelly - wow, are you in a band? (I've prob missed this conversation!!) Enjoy your time in spain, I'm sooo jealous!!

Clare - I loved your poems, especially the one about why arnt I am mum? So lovely, I am not talented like that at all!

Kate - so glad you have your positive thoughts back! Do you know when your FET will be? Mine should be in the next week or so. Best of luck xx

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Advice please im so worried af is still here and i start stims on wednesday has this happened to any of you its not heavy very light should i call the clinic im worried they will stop my cycle hope you are all doing well thinking of you all

love lilly xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hiya girlies,

Hope everyone is ok, I'm ok bit moody but ok.

Marie, I was hypnotised last tuesday, my first session was to persuade my body to accept the drugs and not to fight them ... also to relax me and make me deal with the stressess and strians of work and IVF.  Basically he just asked me to close my eyes and relax starting at my toes and working up to the top of my head .... then he started to talk to my sub consious .. which is the part of us that looks after our well being .. tells us when we are hot ,cold hungry and thirsty etc ... he told my sub contious not to fight the changes in my body and to work with the drugs to achieve our ultimate goal .. a baby.  He told my sub contious to look after me and ensure that I get enough rest etc and that I put me first for a while (never been very good at that bit) .. he also told it to stop me feeling physically stressed .. and I must admit I hada one hell of a week at work but didn't feel the physical anxiety that I normally would.

I have no idea if this is going to work ... but so far I have had very few side affects of d/r I've had 2 hot flushes and I'm a bit moody but apart from that all is ok so far.  THe next time I go is tha day after my baseline assessment and that time we will work on persuading my body to produce a healthy crop of eggies ... then I will go again just before transfer to persuade my body to keep those little embies safe and sound.

I know many people are sceptical but it stopped me smoking and to be honest I'll give anything a try ... even if it just relaxes me a bit its worth it .. he's doing me a self hynosis cd that i can use for relaxation at home.

If you want to know anymore just let me know .. one thing I would say is you need to feel comfortable with the hypnotist. ... oh and you are fully aware of everything happening its just like sitting with your eyes shut .. you can get up and walk out if you want.

Trudy ... I've got an MG TF .... I love it more than anything ... I have a hard top for mine (my way of making it more practical) it has a heated rear screen which come winter feels like an absolute luxury....  I know how you feel about it, I am the same ... and your right its the most impractical car I know .. wait till you spin it (I've done it twice now) What colour have you got? Tell me all the details!!! My DH won't let me drive it when I start my stimms .. says he don't want my eggies scambled  

Hi to everyone .. loads of love and hugs.

Better go ... if I do personals this post is gonna last forever.

Love Westies xxx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi all
kelly.what do u do ? u mentioned having gigs to do ,are u a singer ? just being nosy lol
westie ,it is a small world,im hoping to go to northampton when im on my 2wws,
nicnack,thanks for those tips.i liked you cant get to much sleep,well im good at that one,lol zzzzz.
leni,im feeling fat and bloated lately ,is that due to spray ?
loopy dumpling,im very excited about starting injections,as it means were that bit closer ,
marie ,my stomach is well bigger than urs,i have not started injections yet ,so whats my excuse lol, (to many cakes) u have 30 eggs ,wow ! thats a lot.
lilly i would ask ur clinic ,to put ur mind at rest ,because i whent for a scan and was still bleeding lightly,but she would not put me on injections untill id completly finshed ,so i have to go for another scan on tue .x
trudy ,hi how are u ? glad ur feeling a bit better and spoiling yourslefs ,always does the trick,
have u started ur injections yet ? ur ahead of me now ,as iv got to go back ,before i can start them,
just want to thank u all ,for ur comments on my poems ,cheered me up ,you know what this means i will have to keep posting them on to u all now,lol


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Guys! 

I am back from my hols and glad to see how well everyone is progressing!! Lots of love to you all. I am going to red all the posts from whilst I have been away and catch up with you all properly tomorow. 

Take care all 

Lots of love, Rach xxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well, day 3 of d/r and i feel pretty pants! Hot flushes, headaches, really emotional and poor dh keeps getting his head bitten off  

Is anyone else feeling this bad?

Marie - wow, that pic looks like me after i have had 5 pints of beer   Im like you, usually got a nice flat tummy, but get really bloated after a big meal of alcohol. Practice for being pg i say!

Lilly - im sure everything will be fine hun, but give your clinic a call for some reassurance xx


Hope you have all had a good weekend,

L xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just a quickie to welcome Rcahel back, we missed ya !! C xx

Love to all


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Welcome back Rachel xxx   

We miss you glad you had a nice hoilday hun

love lilly xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks Girls 

For advice its still here but very light i will call clinic tomorrow if it is still here thanks again hope you are all well

love always lilly xx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

*Good Morning September Stars xxxx  *

Hey Stars xxx
This board is really moving some isnt it September is going to be a good month I can feel it in my waters xxx

Hey Lilly - I hope the clinic managed to offer you the re-assurence, that you needed. good luck and best wishes coming you way xxx

Tequilla- good luck with your D/R. I remember the hot flushes they used to drive me crazy... and my family, well they never stood a chance with me either, It was like I was posessed by some demented demon xxx

Rachel - welcome back how was your holiday so much has happenend on this board its unbelievable xxx it will take you another 2 weeks to catch up with us all xxx

Marielouxxx- My tummy was like that too after my OHSS it was really hard to disguise especially at work ... I hope everything goes well with your scan its not long now is it .... you are in my prayers xxx

Ok anyway just a quick one from me as I am at work.... and the shareholders are in and spying around. I am feeling a little bit down today, me and dh had a bit of a set to a few days ago because he doesnt want me to start tx on my next cycle, (31st October). he wants my body to have more time to get over everything it has been through. I feel gutted I feel as if I have had another cycle abandoned, there is no talking to him. I am hoping that when I go for my next scan on Saturday that the dr will say everything looks perfect. and that we should start and maybe my dh will agree??

I dont know I am waffeling now, this whole tx thing gets you to a point where I have forgotten all the other dreams I have... I have put all my energy into one dream which is to have a baby, I forget sometimes of those around me that I am pushing away,

sorry if none of that makes any sense.

xxx gotta go now have a lump in my throat xxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello everyone
Wow what a lot of posts over the weekend! 

Trudy and Westies - I've got an MGF too! Mine's a few year's old now but I love it - it's the VVC one so nice and fast - bring's out the girl racer in me! 

NicNack- interesting, useful stuff from the acupuncturist, mine also said keep your feet warm!  But I messed up big time yesterday on her guidelines as I ended up playing 5 hours of quite rigorous tennis - am on day 3 of downregging.....was probably a silly thing to do.  Have got one match next week but apart from that I am totally stopping now. The success of the cycle's too important to mess it up.  I just hope I didn't mess it all up yesterday. Can hardly walk today as so exhausted! 

Re plenty of sleep - I'm really finding that when I get tired and emotional going for a nice snooze is helping.  You can't beat a little nap in the day or evening! 

Kelly - hope you get to enjoy Spain and not just work.

Marielou - Omg, your belly - did people think you were pg at the time. I'm really worried now - I couldn't cope with people asking me if I'm pg - I'll have to hide in the house I think!! But hopefully this time it'll be a big fat positive to go with all our big fat bellies from the stims!! 

My d/r ok so far, still losing drips of the burserlin out of my nose though.  Am hoping AF turns up on time mid-week so I can start stims.  My clinic's timetables are all based on a 28 day cycle but mine is normally about 33/35.  Would the progesterone and d/r drugs over ride my normal cycle and cause AF to come early? 

Best get on with some work.  I work from home so it's easy to skive on looking at this board and searching on endless info to do with IVF on the internet! 

Hi to everyone else.
Elvie


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Monday, Monday, morning girls, another week begins on this journey of ours....

Hi Rachel - hope you had a nice time, glad you're back, our list needs a bit of sorting!! no pressure! 

Elvie, don't worry, I think basically anything can happen on the buserelin. Could be early or late. I'm currently 3 days late and if she doesn't come soon, AF won't have gone when I have my d/r scan and I'll have to move it.. I need an AF dance girls!!!    

Lilly, if AF's still there they won't stop your cycle, just a slight delay till the witch is outta your house. Last time mine had literally only finished the day before my scan. Bit gross for the lady doing the scan but not a problem. 

incidentally, I have a question - I'm booked for my first acupuncture appt tomorrow and I'm feeling a bit like AF might come - is that a problem? (it will be if I get my usual AF pains!) 

Well I had a nice(ish) weekend and managed to put some of my worries to one side and relax a bit. Spent most of Saturday with my mum and reassured each other about my bro, then WENT SHOPPING  Bought lots of nice food and had fab brekkie in bed with DP on Sunday and lovely dinner last night. DSD now safely installed in halls of residence at university - wierd feeling of new chapter beginning, last of his kids to leave home and we're trying to make a new one of our own - v strange. 
Had a bit of tiff with DP, he's v tired at the mo. And not getting enough of you-know-what. This has been building up all week. Spent Friday night huffing to myself about it, 'how can he put this extra pressure on me?', etc, but then reminded myself it's hard for the men. (could make a filthy joke here but won't!)  So cut him some slack and did my best even though my boobs are killing me and I'm totally whacked. 

So, let's start the week with some *reasons to be cheerful for me.....*

  Shopping - the world's greatest mood enhancing drug
  Shoes - you know what I'm saying girls
  Bags - oh yes, I did that too
  while DP was away I had 3 baths in the space of one and a half days... 
 'Working' from home today !!!!!!!!   

*And reasons to be cheerful for all you stars.....*
 MGFs, apparently! you lucky ladies, drive them now while you can, you know you'll have to stop all that when you have sprogs don't you ?! 
 Marielou - I think my belly started out looking like yours with OHSS and by the time I got it I looked like Mrs Creosote! I'm thinking you can be cheerful you're that slim to start with!!  praying we don't get it again.......
 hypnosis - westies, do you reckon they can hypnotise you so you think that when they're doing EC you're actually at the wheel of an MGF?! 

*Today we shall be laughing in the face of....*     

 today, my work (which,as you can see, I'm not actually doing at the moment) is to write a massive list of everything I and my team do and then rank the amount of time I spend doing it. what a monumental waste of time. I was thinking of putting a heading in called 'wasting my time doing stupid structural review stuff' and putting that I spend most of my time doing that these days. 
 where's our sunshine gone? where was it in the first place?
 boobs the size our partners' have only ever dreamt about, but in their dreams they got to touch them....  

Well I'd best go and seal my fate with this bloomin' list
have a great day girls, see you later


claire xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Oooh, sorry about the horrible pink!  didn't quite mean it to come out like that!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Here is a tip 

Rather than use the word pink - use deeppink

so your colour tag looks like.....


```
[color=deeppink]This is a test[/color]
```
so it comes out like this...

This is a test

Tony,
x

PS. I changed it in your post to be deeper


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Hi girls

Sorry I haven't been in contact lately - my 'pooter at home is broke  .  This means that I can only read your messages at work and reply at work (bit   really). 

Just a quick line - I went for my first acupunture session yesterday.  It was pds 60 with acupuncture and acupressure (blimey it was like being chucked round the ring by Giant Haystacks  ).  The dr recommended 20 sessions (one every other day) at a discount of pds 35 a go which still means pds 700  .    I can't afford that.    Then she said well go with 10 sessions to start with at pds 350 a go - pay up front.    

Are you other girls having that many sessions    

I don't know what to do whether it will help and whether I should go into more debt for this.  Any ideas girls

Sorry to be so me, me, me, but as I am at work it is a bit difficult.  Will try to say some personals in my lunch break.  'Cept one, loved the 'mum' poem Clare. 

LisaW
xx

P.S.  Welcome back Rachel.  Hope you had a great holiday.


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girlys
just catching up on all ur postings again ,i just love this site and think im becoming addicted lol
tequila ,iv been having some side effects hun ,my first bottle ,fine no problems now onto bottle num 2,i feel moody emotional ,crumpy,hot flushes and a very painful head!
lilly,what did ur clinic say ?
tinks,sorry ur feeling down but surely its up to u hun,if u feel emotionally strong enough for another tx ,go for it girly! if not take a break,i did and feel strong again,i dont know ur whole story with tx ,but good luck with what u both decide, but u sound very disappointed to me ,get talking to ur dh ,good luck x
also lilly i was time ,of, month(tom )crazy but thats what i call af ,lol anyway as i was saying tom was home so clinic delayed my injections ,tom has now left the building ,got scan on tue ,so fingers crossed will start my injections ,good luck hun,
(lets hope  we all get rid of tom this time around ),he is an unwelcome guest ,lol
claire ,love ur lists of reasons,always cheer me up especialy the shoes and bags ,lol
 lisa,sorry dont know much about acupunture hun,but if ur worried about more debt perhaps try another form of relaxation ,thanks for ur complement on my poem,really sweet of you to say, good luck chuckx
                    byeeeeeeee for now 
                                         clare30


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Claire thanks for your kind words xxxx

that is excactly what I said if I feel ready ( which I do) then I want to go ahead... his response was well you wont get very far with just eggs will you AGHHHHhhhh he is such a stubborn donkey sometimes.

Anyway I have a scan at 8,30 saturday so I will hopefully convince him after that scan.

Tinks xxxx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

tinks
my dp is a stubborn pain as well (and i really know that feeling ),tx is hard enough for us,without men making it any harder!!!,my dp wanted to wait ,what for? i dont know as id taken my break away from it ,and felt ready to start ,i have to fight with him constantly were tx is concerned,but once i have him were i want him,he is a great support ,just need to work on him tinks, u will get there,xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks claire... but how childish.. well I if you go ahead I am not giving you any sperm AGHHHH men are hopless


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

tinks
tell him u will find ur own sperm   lol ,he will come running very quickly im sure  
                  clare30


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

claire
                         

Thanks honey you have really made me laugh!!!

xxxxx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Just popped in to say hi, I'm at work so will have to be brief.

I'm struggling today .. I am soooo tired I can hardly move .... my entire department is off sick .. AGAIN!  So I am left holding the fort.  Can you belive out of a department of 5 people I am the only one in ... and you can bet your life on the fact that they are not actually ill .. they are all being made redundant ... I'm the only one being kept .... which is a bit annoying as I am the only one who applied for volunary redundancy!!!!!

I'm on a real downer today .... I would have gone home but I am the only one here so I can't!  I have a bad pain in my right hand side like a period pain but only on one side ... not sure if thats normal or if it is AF pains a bit early... whatever it is its evil ....

Tinks and Clare30 ... I'm sorry you've had troubles persuading your DH's I'm lucky in that respect my Dh goes along with whatever I want to do ... I was feeling a bit unloved last nite tho ... and he asked me what was up and when I told him that I think he loves football more than me he laughed his head off ... he said so nothings changed then!!! Of course he loves football more than me!!!!! So I sulked until he made a hot chocolate and gave me lots of fuss!!!

I think I try his pateince when i'm on tx ... I get a bit needy.... not normally like that.

Anyway sorry girls to much me me me.

Claire thanks for the reasons to be cheerful ... bags and shoes are sooo cool!

I better go .. not that they can sack me cos then they'll be no mug to do the work.

Take care, love to you all,

Westies xxx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

lisaw
about acupuncture.....my aunt is a acupuncture and chinese herbal meds specialist in Australia and gave me loads of advice.  She said once a week is fine. Both her and my acupuncturist here said that it is however important to try and get a session on the day of ET.
I am in North London and my acu is a well trained fertility problem specialist, she charges £42 an hour's sesh so your one's hourly charges seem ok, it;s just they do seem to be pushing rather a lot of sessions on you - more than you need perhaps? 

It's all pricey but just purely for the relaxation value I think it's worth it. 
And it is meant to make a real difference to success rates -see the bbc web site for details of a German study.

Separate qn - has anyone had a swab for something called Beta hemalytic streppa something or other as part of their test regime? I did and the nurse at my clinic called today to say me and dh both must take antibiotics for a week cos I tested positive and it can harm any future baby.

Dh is complainined about having to take a few antibiotic tablets for a week, which is a bit lame considering how much medication I have to take in all orifices over the next month!


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

ARGGGHHH!!

Just typed this out twice and lost it both times, so here goes again..

Just popped in to say hi and to let you know I washed and energised my crystals over the weekend and dedicated them to all off you so I hope you all have a great week with very positive results no matter what stage you are at..
just a couple of other things I wanted to say

Trudy- I absolutely loved it that you and your DH bought that MG, its so easy to get sucked into the need and want for a baby and this treatment to work that you can forget about actually living and enjoying the life you have now, so good luck and I wish you many sunny days for you both to enjoy your new toy, before you have to trade it in for a baby carrier!!

Nicnak - Where is your acupunturist? I saw one before my op for general relaxation and it was great but as her english wasn't very good I couldn't really establish her knowledge regarding complimenting IVF treatment.

Larousi - kids do say funny things..when I phoned my sister to tell her we had finally got the go ahead for treatment my nephew said to her 'does that mean aunty maureen can go for HIV!!'

Marie - I wish I had a belly that flat now!!

Ceedubya - I loved your meeting quotes, I think you must work for the same company as I do, there are so many people round here who talk like that, that I wonder how the company are so successful!!

Clare30 - Poems are great they would be really good as rap songs

Tinks78 - in my experience men don't say what they mean or mean what they say.  It maybe what he is trying to say to you is that he needs a break..I know it is you going through the treatment, but that doesn't mean it doesn't effect him.  Its harder watching someone you love suffering than to go through something yourself and the disappointments, broken dreams effect men too.  Maybe you need to try to get him to tell you why he wants a break.

We are new to this IVF rollercoaster but not to the heartache of wanting a baby and we have decided that if this cycle doesn't work we will then take time out in Nov/Dec, partly because its the 1st anniversary of my mum dying in dec, but also to give my body a break, then we'll go ski-ing and start again. In between time I am going to have massages, get into my yoga and meditation and give myself the best chance possible next time round and if I don't respond well I will take the Angus Castus suggested on this site to try to keep my FSH in check. 

I am 42 so I know time is not on my side, but I am a firm believer that if something is meant to happen it will and I also think that these treatments inflict a lot of abuse or our bodies so if your kind to your body it might be kind to you and give you what you so badly want.

Hope you didn't mind me saying this

Best wishes to you all

Croc


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

HELLO STARS

Hope everyone is doing okay today. Marie Lou - How did your scan go ?

CeeDubya - You really make me laugh with your reasons to be cheerful.

I went for my appointment today and doc said I can start d/r injections today. Had to go straight to Clinovia to get the drugs but their labelling machine wasn't working so they can't give them to me !!! AARRGGHH !!

DH asked them to handwrite the labels and they said they are not allowed to. He them remembered that one of the staff knows our neighbour so asked if she could deliver them after she finishes work. She said YES !! 

Luckily I have a small amount of Buserelin left from the last cycle so am not too panicked about what time she turns up.

I am much happier now and DH seems to be more relaxed (so no more rows !!). We are on our way again and doc said we only need to do IVF and not ICSI this time although if I respond badly again it might even be IUI. I am so pleased I know what is going on (NOT !!)

Because the last cycle was converted to IUI we told them to hold the overpayment on account for this cycle. Asked how much we would have to pay to cover this cycle and doc said she owed us £62.00. DH said cheap cycle or what !! Had to remind him we still got to pay for the drugs. 

And DH wonders why I can't tell him the exact date of the EC and ET so he can plan work around it !!

Here are my ever moving dates:
D/R 20/9 STIMS 5/10 EC week beginning 18/10.

Well that went on a bit longer than I thought it would. Sorry everyone - are you still awake ? WAKE UP !!

Sending   to everyone.

Debbie.


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Oh bugger!  Did a long message and lost it when an e-mail came in to my computer at work    

So firstly thanks for those who came back to me on acupuncture.  I will send some personals then send another message with what I have decided to do. 

Trudy - good luck for your scan on Tuesday.  Marielou how did your scan go today??    

Westies - I have been interested in seeing a hypnotist but don't know how you find someone who is reputable. Did you get your man on recommendation  

Lilly - I hope the   goes away so you can start your tx soon. 

Trudy, Westie and Elvie the MG queens  .  I've got a Beetle and that is very impractical too - very small boot space no room for pushchair.  We love it very much and can't get rid of it yet in case we are jinxed if we get a more suitable car for a baby and we get no baby  

Kelly - spill the beans - what kind of singer are you    What sort of music.  Your life sounds very exciting with travelling to gigs etc.  

Tinks -    Sorry to hear your dh is not cooperating.  Maybe he doesn't think he is strong enough to support you through it all.  Fingers crossed a good result from your scan on Saturday will bring him round to your thinking.    Although sounds like Clare has a way that could work as well  

Tequila - I have all those symptoms too and unlike Clare I don't start on my second bottle until tomorrow.  God, can it get any worse      Hot flushes, headaches and complete exhaustion.  Whoever said about the nap in the afternoon is quite right - that is what I did this weekend and it made me feel much better.  Also been very irritable at work   - and people have noticed and think I am just being a  .

Debbie -   on being able to start d/r.  I have the same problem with dh about dates as he wants to book a trip to Ireland for the 2ww so we can chill out away from work.  I can't possibly explain to him again why I can't say exact dates  .

Croc - thanks for washing your crystals for us all ...... all these things are such a help.  I am wearing an 'our lady' charm round my neck today that my MIL brought back for me from Lourdes.  She had a special mass said for me and DH.  Ah bless!  I also carry a "hope" stone that my SIL gave me that she says helped her get over breast cancer.  

Westies - never heard of this strep swab thing you have had.  At least they are covering all eventualities at your clinic.  Mine didn't even have us back to discuss our negative result last time.  

To everyone else, Larouissi, Anthos, Rachel, Clare30, NickNac ...... and everyone I have forgotten apologies and lots of  .

Now I'll send a separate message with my hospital's views on chinese medicine! 

LisaW
xx


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Right ho .... now I got the personals out of the way - and apologies to Marie - love to you also (my belly always looks like that 'cept now it is black and blue where  managed to stab a vein doing my jabs - very attactive (not!)).  

I phoned my hospital today about the acupuncture and they said about once a week is fine and they are happy to endorse such treatment.  They said that they were not sure about having acupressure once I start stims as the follies are growing and being beaten about   may not do them the world of good.    Also they said under no circumstances should I take any Chinese prescriptions as they do not know what it is in them.        

The hospital suggested that I cancel any appointments for now until I speak to the doctor on Wednesday (when I have my scan and hopefully move over to stims  ) and I can then ask whatever questions I want then.  Sounds very sensible I am sure you will agree.

Elvie - can you ask your aunt do you do the acupuncture before ET or after ET ??    

On the question of vitamins and supplements I am now taking Folic Acid, zinc, Selenium (as recommended by Zita West) and Omega 3 oils.    Any more I should be taking  Another question to ask the doc on Wednesday.    Roll on Wednesday. 

Talking of which how are you girls on stims getting on?? 

Love
Lisa W
xx


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

http://www.nycacupuncture.com/ivf.html

Lisa, here's a link with more info on the acupuncture protocols - they did acu immediately before and after ET in the study. My aunt said they should follow the acu tx in the study but ensure it's someone who knows what they're doing with fertility issues.

I know I won't be able to do a session 25 mins before and after ET as in the study, because my clinic won't allow an acupuncturist in, so I'll have to go to them. Also if you don't have much notice as to when the ET will be how are we supposed to book two appointments for ET day at short notice!

My clinic's in Warren Street/ tott ct rd area of west end so am going to try and find another acupuncturist maybe on Harley Street. My usual lady only works three days a week and is in the suburbs so not really gonna work for ET day.

Hope this all helps! 
LV


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

LV - ta for that - will read it when I get a chance. 

Incidentally Zita West has her fertility clinic in Harley Street and she does acupuncture.  

Lisa
x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Called the clinic and they sayed not to worry as i can go ahead on wednesday with stims    im so happy thanks for all your messages and please do some more dances the witch is still here and get worse thinking of you all 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

My god havent been on here since friday and just read thro most of the posts. Been really busy typing all of you!! Nice to read tho ... enjoyed the poems.

Another quick one from me as still at work and the boss is hovering!! Went for final scan today before ec on weds - i have 11 follies ranging from 21mm to 14mm then 4 smaller ones that they may be able to use. EC planned for 8.30 weds morning. Scary!!
Tummy very sore and bloated.

Hope you are all ok and smiling. Will try and post a longer one tomorrow.

love to you all

Tay xxx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girlys
westie,sorry ur feeling down,its miserable when u feel like that,sounds like ur job is putting on you!!! ,its a cocktail of things ,(ur job ,tx, etc,)can u not take a couple of days off,spend some quality time on u,and do something u really enjoy,go back and look at list of reasons,shopping shoes,bags ,sound good enough to me lol.
elive,sorry never heard of beta hemalytic streppa(,sounds nasty) if they think it could harm an unborn child,whats caused that ? hope u both feel better soonx
"croc,got a bone to pick with you "!  is that surpose to be a complement? ha ha! RAT SONGS indeed    ,im certainly no( m&m )thats for sure, 
debs hoping,glad u got ur injections sorted ,we had a bit of minder getting ares,
A lot of u seem to be having acupunture or some form of relaxation,the  only relaxation i get is sleep,zzzzzzzz
also wanted to ask ,my stomach is sooooo bloated at the moment,but i have not started injections ,is that normal? cant remember being this fat,last time,  
            love clare3o


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi girls - thought id pop in from ISCI thread as i am a Sept /Oct cycle buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Just to update, tomorrow i go for my day 10 scan - last cycle was cancelled due to poor response to stims so i am really apprehensive and have everything crossed for a better result tomorrow.    

I am on the Cetrotide Short Protocol and have been injecting for 9 days now of 300iu Menopur and Cetrotide for the last 3 days.  I am very emotional and praying for a good result tomorrow.  

Hope everyone is okay and hope you don't mind me sharing this nervous time with you all.

Janey 'bobbsie'
X


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

I had the scan done, everything looks fine, I actually have quite a few follicles again, but 1 dominant one on each side, so it looks like I'm popping 2 eggs out this month (not that it matters!) My nurse said to me 'You have SUCH a textbook perfect uterus' (at least part of me is perfect  ) 
Anyway, 1 follie is 9mm, the other 11mm, so they're thinking I'll be having my HCG injection friday night, and ET Monday morning.    
I go back in for a follow-up u/s on wednesday, as I don't want to rely on OPK's.

So, I'm a happy chappy now, and guess what? I'll get a photo of my embiryos before they go back in AND a scan picture of my embryo's as they are put back in. Apparently they look like a brilliant white light - shining away like september stars ought to!!







I hope so much my little musketeers get that far.

Janey - Best of luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully all that menopur will have done you some good - is this your first stims scan?

Clare - Sleeping is a fab form of relaxation!! I do a great IVF meditation CD, its wonderful, I'll post the link to the website to buy it if you like?

Tay - Well done on the follies, and good luck for wednesday morning!! Are you taking your HCG tonight?

Lilly - FAB news you can start stims on wednesday   Best of luck to you!!

I've gotta go do some Morrison's shopping now - hugs to everyone!!

Marie xx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi stars ~*~

Just got back from my first hypnotherapy session, it was fab and I'm looking forward to the next one already. Marie Lou and Tay, this is your week, hope everything goes well girlies.  By the way Marie, a link to that meditation CD site would be greatly appreciated.

Clare my tummy is huge too, although it's not that flat usually, but still it's really bloated and I've not started stimming yet I'm just d/regging by injection. Love your reasons to be cheerful too 

Janey good luck with your scan, it's ok to be emotional, I've had a good blub almost everyday. My thoughts are with you, think lots of positive thughts 

Yay, Lilly is starting stims Woo Hoo Here's an Aunt Flo dance for you so that she really does her thing.

        

Debbie, yay you start down regging great news.

Tinks hope you and DH get things sorted and your scan goes to plan.

Everyone else sorry I've not done your personals but I've got to go and finish dinner.

Love to you all, sending you all big positive hugs      
Leni x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

September Stars

Down Regging Stars   
sarahm68 (IVF) D/R 19/8, B/L Scan 22/9
lisae (IVF) D/R 31/8, B/L Scan 13/9
Reb (IVF) D/R 31/8, B/L Scan 15/9
clare30 (IVF) D/R 1/9, B/L Scan 16/9
Lady (IVF) D/R 1/9
Lilly (IVF) D/R 3/9, Stimms 22/9, Scans 26/9, 1/10, E/C 4/10
TJT (IVF) D/R 3/9, Stimms 23/9
annthos (IVF) D/R 4/9, B/L Scan 22/9
trudy (IVF) D/R 5/9
shazzer (IVF) D/R 6/9, B/L Scan 21/9
lisaw36 (IVF) D/R 7/9, B/L Scan 22/9
Leni (IVF) D/R 9/9, B/L Scan 23/9, Stimms 24/9, Scans 27/9, 30/9, E/C 6/10, E/T 8/10
Tricia (IVF) D/R 10/9
ceedubya (ICSI) D/R 11/9
Candy (IVF) D/R 13/9, B/W 5/10, Stimms 7/10, Scan 15/10
Abbi2 (IVF) D/R 13/9, B/L Scan 29/9, Stimms 29/9, Scans 6, 8 & 11/10, E/C 13/10, E/T 15/10
Rachel (IVF) D/R 14/9
westies (ICSI) D/R 14/9, B/L Scan/BW 4/10, Scan/BW 15/10, E/C 20/10
crocodile (IVF) D/R 15/9
elvie (IVF) D/R 16/9
Tequila (IVF/ICSI) D/R 17/9
loopydumpling (IVF) D/R 19/9, B/L Scan 6/10, Stimms 6/10, Scan 15/10
Jenni (ICSI) D/R 19/9
Deb's Hoping (ICSI) D/R 20/9
lotus (ICSI) D/R 20/9
Kelly M (ICSI) D/R 20/9, E/C 18/10ish

Stimming Stars
Tay (IVF) D/R 21/8, B/L Scan 26/9, Stimms 9/9, Scans 13, 15, 17 & 20/9, E/C 22/9, E/T 24/9
babyroosta (IVF) Stimms 10/9, E/C 22/9
Bobbsie (IVF) Stimms 12/9, Scan 21/9
nicnack (IVF) D/R 1/9, Stimms 15/9, Scan 20 & 24/9

Waiting to D/R Stars

sarz (ICSI) D/R 23/9, E/C 20/10
Camel (ICSI) D/R ?/9
Ginger (IVF) D/R ?/9
jacy (IVF) D/R ?/9
Jane1 D/R ?/9
lou be (ICSI) D/R ?/9
MnM D/R ?/9
sussexgirl D/R ?/9
tinks78 (IVF) D/R ?/9
L (IVF)
churchill (IVF)

FET Stars
Marielou Scan 20/9, 22/9, 24/9, E/T 27/9ish
kate12 D/R 23/8, Scan 13/9, Oestrogen 14/9, Scan 28/9, E/T 

Wow!!! What alot has happened so quickly!!! We've grown so much, it's great!! Good luck to everyone   

Going to post this before I lose it!!! ( the post, not my mind!! That went ages ago!!) Will do personals later

Love, Rach xxxx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girlys
"only me again"    
marie,wow! thats amazing a photo of ur embryos,did u ask for that?
bobbsie,good luck with ur scan,we are all very emotional ,its good to open up ,get things of are chest,i love this site !think im addicted ,
leni ,glad to hear ur hyponotheropy sessions are doing u good ,
iv got a scan again tomorow ,in the hope that lining of womb is thin enough this time,as was put back(to thick),cant start injections untill its perfect,will proberly need more spray as im half way through second bottle already,so im praying all is well and can start my injections,x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

to babyroosta, churchill, L and crocodile. good to have you on board with us   

nicnack - Hope the stimms are going well. My clinic don't do bllod tests either, I have often wondered why? I suppose all clinics are different. One thing that is quite sad though is that I am not offered to see the embies on the screen whilst they are being transferred, I would like to. Maybe I will ask this time if they can do it 

babyroosta - I am so jealous of you short protocol! Last cycle I was d/r for 42 days as I didn't switch off properly and then stimming for 18 days as I didn't get started again!! I asked if I could do short p but consultant said he wanted me to do a long one again! I hope its not as long as the last one!!

Candy - I am always sneezing, so inveriably sneeze after sniffing! I try and hold them for 10 mins but if I sneeze straight away I do another sniff. Hope its going ok and your cold has eased abit xx

Marielou - Glad the scan went well! No tlong for you now  Your romantic dinner sounded lovely, bless you . Me and dh like doing things like that. Glad you had some nice quality time off with Mark xx

Laroussi - I'm glad things are better for you  I love your nieces' explanation!! Bless her, they're so sweet aren't they!!

kate12 - Big hugs sweetheart. I think the way you were treated was appauling. I don't think I could have held my tongue! I hope you're feeling a bit better now xx

crocodile - Love your buddahs! Sounds brill! We bought each other a piece of rose quartz stone while we were away, it all helps doesnt it!! Hope you're ok xx

Lilly - Hiya sweetheart. Sorry af has been a b**ch. Hope she's gone away now. Take care xxx

clare30 - Sorry your baseline scan didn't show that you were d/r properly. Exactly the same haapened to me last cycle, had to d/r for 42 days in the end!! Big ((((hugs)))) Love your poems. Keep them coming

KellyM - I too am fascinated!! What do you do? Are we likely to see you on the tele? 

Deb - Sorry to read that things have been horrid for you lately but I'm glad to read that they have gotten a bit better now. It's so stressful soemtimes isn't it. Hope the first sniff went ok! xx

Trudy - Great car! Go for it girl! I had an MX5 a few years ago! What brilliant fun it was! Wish I still had it sometimes but needed something I could get the dogs in!!

Jenni - Glad your dad is on the mend. It must have been a very worrying time for you all. Take care xx

Tay - 11 follies! Go girl! Good luck for Wed 

Tequila - Hope you had fabby hols! Saw you pic in the gallery. What a gorgeaous pair you are. Hope the sniffing is going well. I bet you ca't believe you're finally cycling!!

Lots of love to everyone else. If I have forgotten anything I am sorry!! Please let me know if the list is incorrect in any way!!

Take care

Rach xxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Maire wonderful news hun so happy for you have all crossed for you  

Clare goodluck for scan tomorrow hun  

Rachel how is the d/r going hun  

Leanne how r u doing hun  


Leni glad your  hypnotherapy session went well hun  


Bobbsie  goodluck for scan tomorrow hun  

Tay goodluck for ec wednesday hun  

hope everyone is well speak soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Rachel - Just to let you know I have scans booked for 22/09 and 24/09 and ET still 27/09 approx.  Thanks hun  


Clare - My clinic do scan photos of the embies going in as standard, I think.  I can't wait to see it!  I'll scan my photo in when I get it and share it with you all.

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Lisa W - I am having about 3 acupuncture sessions, two whilst taking the stims and one as soon after et as possible.

Croc - My acupuncturist is located in Leighton Buzzard, Bedfordshire. let me know if you want her details.

Tay- Good luck for ec on Wednesday.

Rach - Welcome back - thanks for the new list.

I went for my day 6 of stims scan today. Everything is going to plan, I have about 5 follies on each side. I am back on Friday and EC should be next Tuesday. Getting excited now.

Hugs and   to everyone  

Love Nicnack


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

rach
42 days to d/r omg ,hope that dont happen to me,could not bear it ,why does that happen? is it ur body is just not responding to the drugs ? im all confused now (dosent take much )
                                       clare30


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girls 
"me again" sending u another poem 
   Imagine
As i close my eyes,and imagine for just one day,that i can hear my children sing and play,
i smile as i hear them giggle ,and get themselves into right old pickle,i look at them as they look to me and smile,my imagination,i wish would stay a while,but as i open my eyes and look around,my smile has dropped way to the ground ! for i can hear no chidren sing or play ,just a normal long typical day!!!! .i feel a sadness overcome,as im reminded of not being a mum.x


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks marie, leni, clare, lilly and all the sept stars girls,

Thanks for your thoughts - i will let you know how it all goes tomorrow - hope fully more than one each side from day 6 scan!

Marie - 2nd cycle - furst was cancelled - only one oversized follie!

Janey aka bobbsie


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Evening stars,

Oh Trudy, that's so sad, I hope you're not crying too much..  it doesn't feel like it's for the best even when the vet tells you it is, does it? 

Tony thanks for the tip - girls, you may not have seen it before it was changed, but for a minute half my entire post went a disgusting pale pink colour!

Rach glad you're back and you know what you're doing with the coloured text. Our list looks great. I could confuse you with more dates for my scans etc but I'll wait a bit till your head's not swimming! 

Marielou - lovely that you get a scan pic - I got one from the Bridge last time - I didn't ask for it, they just gave it to me. At first I thought it was a bit much but then I thought,well, if I am pg, then this would be the first pic of my emby ('Four Cell Freddie' - DP's name) ...sadly wasn't to be, but I still have the scan pic. I had it by my bed and every day I said hello and thought positive thoughts while I rubbed my tum. I don't look at it now but it's in a box with a rose quartz my DSD gave me. 

Anyway girls let's get the negative stuff out the way first......

*Do I not like that......on a Monday[/b
 Spent all day writing a list of things that I do and all my team do so that I can justify my existence. - If every other b*gger thinks they can do my job then they won't notice me when I take maternity leave will they? 
 still no witch. beginning to panic slightly.
 as well as the sore boobs, naaaaaaussea and general grumpiness I now have a stye appearing on my eye and I look utterly unattractive. Can;t for the life of me understand WHY DP would want to do the biz with me at the moment  
 seem to be completely losing my memory and on another planet - the advantage is I'm getting lots of exercise going up and down the stairs before I remember why i went up there. This afternoon I was popping to the shop and I swear I went upstairs to put my shoes on and went up again to get my keys and then up again to get my purse and then up again to get a letter I had to post !  
 I am once again the owner of a ridiculously sensitive sense of smell... can't get the smell of celery out of my nose after eating one stick at lunch time. making me feel sick. why did I go and eat that? 
 so fed up that I succumbed to the evil weed today..... v cross with myself  

So cheer us up then.........[/color]
 First acupuncture appointment tomorrow! I will be calm and karmic by tomorrow afternoon - I hope! Or 40 quid out of pocket... 
 September stars are lovely brave ladies - with flash cars 
 I never knew flash cars were a common side-effect of fertility treatment - I must tell DP! 
 OK, so let me tell you more about the bag.....gorgeous greeny coloured crocodile skin (fake of course, don't worry for your relatives, croc!) with a matching makeup purse AND mobile phone baggy thing inside! i lurrrrve it and of course I just HAD to have it... my mum said so. She's great at failing to control my shopping urges 
 I wonder if the bag comes with a matching MG? 

Must go to bed now, I'm pooooooped 
Thinking of you all D/Ring and stimming and generally hoping for our little miracles...xx

Claire xxx*


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I obviously still haven't got the hang of the coloured text thing - now it's all come out bold!
Tony, help!!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Bobbsie  

So sorry I missed you off the list yesterday! You are added now! Welcome to the Stars. I was like you on my first cycle and only had 1 very large and mature follie. We had to convert to IUI at the last minute which was very disappointing. I worry like you about ging for the stimm scans incase theres nothing there again. I did manage to produce 5 follies last cycle after 18 days of stimms!! Good luck for your scan today  

Rach xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

ceedubya - you crack me up buddy!! Love your thoughts!! I like celery but can't imagine tasting it for the whole day after eating a stick!! Urgh   Can just see you in a greeny coloured crocodile skin mg, bag hanging out the side!!!!    I have been awake since 3.30 and decided to get up 5. It was one of those times when everything is going through your mind!  I felt really fed up when I got up but your post has cheered me up! Thanks xx


Trudy - huge (((hugs))). It's so sad when we lose our beloved fur babies. They are so important aren't they xx Good luck for your b/l scan today  


nicnack -  Well done on the follies gal!  I had acupuncture last cycle and found it a great help. Haven't booked any for this cycle yet but may have some whilst stimming  


clare30 - Everyone repsonds differently to the drugs sweetheart, don't worry. I'm sure by your next scan you will be d'r enough to start stimming. Try and stay positive (I know it's hard)  

shazzer Good luck for your b/l scan today  

L & churchill - I have added you both to the list but couldn't read naywhere as to where you both are with your cycles (sorry if I have missed it) xx

Well, it's day 8 of d/r today. A/f is due tomorrow but she was 9 days late last cycle so I'm not holding my breath!!  I so hope shes on time and I am d/r properly as I dont want a 2 1/2 month cycle like the last one! I think its time to start af dancing!!


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Mornin girls,

Tay, good luck tomorrow, I have my EC tomorrow as well at 8.15! I have 4 good size follies each side that they can see and maybe more hiding. ET will be Fri or Sat depending and if we get enough I'm having 3 popped back. Then its nervous breakdown time again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Loads of love and luck to everyone,
XXXXXX


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Morning Stars!! 

Had to come back on to see how you're all doing, only missed a few days but it's all happening!! So excited that some of us are already at EC and ET stages!!!!

Good luck Babyroosta and Tay for EC tomorrow! Will be thinking of you..
Rachel - Great to have you back!! Hope you had a great hol and how's that d/r going?? I am with you on that not sleeping, DH woke me up at 2.20am and I have not slept well at all!  Hope you get a nice sleep 2nite!
Welcome to Janey-Bobbsie! 
Claire - Nice one on the shopping therapy!! It should DEF be prescribed for us going through this! And Ebay bidding too I reckon!!  But the celerly thing ohh nightmare...!?? I'm sorry but for me it has to be the most AWFUL taste in the world anyway!! Hope it's gone and you are feeling ok! Keep up your lists, their fab!
Trudy - Was so sad to read your message. I'm so sorry you lost your lovely rabbit.. Sending you a massive  Wishing you loads of luck for your baseline scan to day too...
Nicnack - Follies are sounding good! Hope your scan goes well on Friday and nearly EC time!
Marie - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, and that's fab you can get a pic of your embies! Not long now...
Lilly - Good luck with starting stimms tomorrow! YEY!
LisaW - A fellow VW girl! We also have a new Beetle!! We love the whole VW thing and go to Bugjam and shows when we can! But also agree that there is zero space in the boot and the backseats, so not totally practical, but, I have had my 18 month old nephew in his babyseat in the back since he was born and it works ok! So girls, keep up those funky unpractical cars I say!!!   

Big  to all Stars, thinking of you all, sorry the list wont go scroll down any further!! x

I am d/r now! HOORAY!! On my second day of sniffing and going fine so far.. After my first sniff and experiencing that lovvvely taste, I am now armed with a huge bag of foxes glacier fruits for after!!  Prob not kicked in yet, so I don't know what my excuse is for being a complete snappy moddy cow is?!!!  DH has suffered the rath already!! We went on a shopping therapy day yesterday and he asked to hear a song that has been worked on but I am really unhappy with and I didn't speak to him for the whole hour journey.. OOPS!! But I didn't want to go over stressful things on a nice day!!!! Feeling very edgy at the mo.. 
Well thanks girls for asking about my work, I'm a proffessional singer+music producer. I've been in the same band for 10 years, and 6 years ago was lucky enough to give up work to do music full time and have done music full time since! I never thought it would be a steady career from my hobby, but has been really consistent luckily! Had one good break and carried on from there. Our music is Breakbeat, drum+bass & hiphop mainly, so we've also been able to produce lots of tracks for playstation games.. All good fun!! 

Well hopefully catch up again before going away, if not *GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!* For eveyone waiting to d/r, d/r, stimming, scanning, EC'ing and ET'ing and 2WW'ing!!!

Lots of Love,
Kelly xx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girls
hi trudy,sorry to hear about ur rabbit,thats such a shame,we do get attached to are little  pets,dont we,
claire ,laughing at ur coloured tex,keep trying lol(,dont worry if u had a ***),it took me a long time to give up,just dont fall into the trap in thinking "iv blown it now" otherwise u will smoke even more! dont give up,trying to give up,
rachel,thanks hun,iv put a budda in my bag for good luck,im due to have scan in about an hr  so i hope i can start injections,im bored with just the sniffing now,want to get moving ,xxxx 
                                 love clare30


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK CLARE30!!*
Hope your scan goes well!
xx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girls
another poem,u will be getting sick of them soon lol 
                       Somday
I am waiting for u ,to come into my life,to love ,hold and comfort all  through the night,to fill my empty heart,so that we will never be apart,i wander what u will look like? blond hair,blue eyes, a smile that would light up the skys.will i have to buy pink ?or will i have to buy blue ?
whatever u may be,i might have to buy two, i will hold u in my arm,feeling so very complete and carm,but untill then ,i will pray,it will all be soon somdayxx


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi guys
im off for my scan now,chat very sooooon ! 
                    love clare30


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

GOOD LUCK CLARE

I hope its really good news and you can start stimming. Know what you mean about getting bored with just sniffing!!

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

HI girlies,

Just a quick post to welcome bobbsie and to wish Clare30 all the best with her scan .. thanks for cheering me up last nite hun.

Lilly I'm glad all is ok and you can carry on with stimms.

Marie-Lou glad all is well with you hun ... it's all go!

Annthos sorry I didn't have time to chat last nite .. I wasn't feeling too good hun and needed an early nite.


Leni .. glad the hypnotherapy is going well ... I'm getting on ok with mine too.

To all the other girlies ... I hope all is well, sorry I haven't been able to mention everyone .. at work so beady eyes are watching!!!!

I'm feeling better today ... so that is good can't wait for baseline on 4th October ... seems so far away.

Anyway loads of love,

Westies xx


----------



## loopydumpling (Apr 28, 2004)

Morning fellow Cycle Buddies

Well it's day 3 of my D/R and boy has it hit me this morning. I'd been chuffed up until now thinking I wasn't going to get any symptoms but the tears have started and my belly is *HUGE*. I randomly burst into tears this morning in front of the other two girls I share my office with. I decided to tell them we're going through IVF because they might have thought I was starting to turn into a bit of a hormonal freak  and they were very supportive. Also because I have to randomly disappear for appointments I thought it best they know. Probably not a good idea as it's just another two people I have to tell my results to but at least they'll understand if it doesn't work and I don't feel like talking much. Sorry to be so depressing but you do have to look at the practical side of things too. Like most of us I seem to be completely losing my memory and on another planet, the clinic nurse said it is very similar to menopause - can't wait for that 

DH is very supportive as usual - bless him 

Only time for a couple of personals:

Trudy, so sorry about your rabbit. I love my animals and can't bear anything like that. Big hug to you sweetie.

Clare - keep those poems coming, they're fab.

To everyone away for EC & scans - Good Luck!!   

A big hug to everyone - cause that's what I feel like right now. 

Bye for now

Megan


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Just a quick note as I am at work ....... doh bloody 'pooter at home!!! 

Clare30 I hope the scan went well and that you have been put on stims ...........  keep the poems coming they bring tears to my eyes they are so lovely    You are very talented to put into words what we are all feeling.      And with Kelly being so talented as well it is obviously not just flash cars on this site  

To Tay and Babyroosta     with your e/c  - let us know how you get on. 

Trudy ................    your poor bunny.  Very very sorry to hear.  

Trudy I wish you good luck tomorrow with your B/L scan.  I am also having mine tomorrow afternoon and I have my fingers crossed for both of us that we can move on to stims stage.    

Sorry only a short message as at work      Lots of love to you lovely ladies and thanks as ever to Rachel for the list. 

xxx
LisaW
xx


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi Stars ~*~

Trudy, so sorry about your bunny. Our fur babies are very special to us. Hug for you 

Megan a hug for you too.  Sending you some positive thoughts too  

My af was due yesterday but she hasn't arrived yet, I'm going for a baseline scan on Thursday so I really need her to arrive. Can you all help me with some af dances 
    

Westies, yeah, hypno was good, got my tape in the post this morning. I'm feeling really positive so that's got to help. How long have you been doing it? That was my first session. Going again next Tuesday.

Clare, hope the scan went well 

By the way, if there are any girls in the North West here, another mini meet is being organised for the 18th Dec. Check out the Meet Ups board for details. Would be great to meet some of you in person, plus we will be able to compare bumps!!!  Keep thinking positive girlies.

Love Leni x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Hi everyone,

For leni
        
hope she turns up soon,

Rachel, sorry to see Zara is still poorly, poor thing, Chilli sends an extra big slurpy kiss,and hope she is on the mend soon,glad you had a lovely break too!!xx hope sniffing is going well? am thinking of you.

Lilly how you doing? have not been on the site for a while, so have lost touch,with things, hope you are ok? xxx


well lots of    for you all, and good luck love mmmbops,xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi girlies,

Justa quickie ... anyone know whats the best food to put ina humane mouse trap?  Me and DH were ahving a cuddle on the sofa last nite and a little mousey popped out of the gas fire  

Its gotta go!!!!!!!

Help please !!!!

Westies xx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

try crisps... and nuts they love that 


Good luck xxxx

Squeak squeak squeak


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Been for first scan today, though it it was a day early due to mix up last week so really this is day 6.  Anyway they said they can see 5 follicles so far,  but it is too early to say thats all, I don't know if thats good or bad, I know I have to have a minimum of six but is there a chance of others appearing in the next few days

Perhaps some of you more experienced cyclists can tell me please...Anyway got to go back tomorrow for a proper day 7 scan so maybe they will see more then but in the meantime would appreciate your help, am going to put the same question on the general board..

Just quickly wanted to do a few personals

Trudy - so sorry about your rabbit, there is nothing so innocent as an animal and the thought of having one put down is hearbreaking

Clare30 -Oh dear... Oops....sorry, it was suppose to say Rap songs and was suppose to be a compliment and was only directed at the first poem you have put on here, its the way I was reading it in my head I think!! I think all your poems are great

Rachel Lucy - thankyou for the welcome I am privileged to be sharing this journey with all of you and I so hope we all have something to smile about in the next few weeks, the support is amazing

Lastly regarding crystals, you said you have rose quartz which is a great crystal for womens probs etc and this type of thing.  However crystals pick up energy and should never be handled by anyone other than yourself, otherwise they will pick up that persons energy.  
To cleanse a crystal just wash it under cold water for a few minutes and then you have to energise it.
This can be done by either wrapping it in velvet or silk and burying it in the earth for 24 hrs, or leaving it in sunlight for no less than 6 hours or out in a full moon.(the longer the better)  
Once energised you then hold the crystal and dedicate it by thinking what you want it to do for you. As crystals can pick up negative energy, this should be done if you have been ill or feeling down or had someone in your house who is negative or if someone has touched you crystals, see below..

Quick funny story for anyone who hasn't lost the will to live at this point
_______________________________________________
We have a neighbour who is always doing DIY gardening, washing car etc.
Last year DH came in and said half jokingly, 'its a full moon outside do you want to wash your crystals.  I jumped up and picked up my vast collection and started washing them.  I then went out the back garden and found you could only see the moon from the front.  So I placed some cloth down on the roof of the car, which was on the drive and put all my crystals on the cloth.  Hours later just before we were about to go to bed, there was a knock on the door and I looked out to see our neighbour.  'do you know you have all funny stones on the roof of your car' he said, 'yes' I said 'its my crystals'.  He said 'I couldn't make out what they were at first, so I went over and had a look and see all these lovely stones'.  Right then I went into a panic, 'you didn't touch any I said' and he said 'only one' and I started demanding he show me what one he'd touched and then ran in doors to wash it again, leaving my neighbour bemused on the doorstep, whilst DH explained, it was only as I came back out and I heard my neighbour apologising that I heard DH say, 'never mind alex, if it was up to me I'd have left it with your energy on it and then maybe she'd start cutting the grass and washing the car and I wouldn't have to do it!!!'


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Hello Stars,

Crocodile - I love the story.....     

Westies - I bet that was a bit of a shock seeing a little mouse in your fire!!

Here's a funny story for you - We went away on holiday a few years ago and left in the early hours of the moring after loading the car. When we came home there was compost from a plant pot on the carpet. The plant was standing on a jardinaire (SP?) There was a rustling noise coming from under the gas fire. DH bent down to have a look but could not see anything and asked for a mirror. The only one I could find was one that magnified but I forgot to tell him. He had another look and then ran from the room screaming that we had a rat in the living room. When he had composed himself and I was safely OUTSIDE he went back in to have another look. He came out laughing - we had a baby hedgehog. The funny thing is we lived in the upstairs flat of a converted house. It had managed to get up the stairs but we never worked out how he got into the plant pot. Then again he did have a week to try !!

Good luck to everyone who is on there way and and sorry I don't do many personals but there are so many of us.

I had my drugs delivered last night and have done my first d/r injection. I feel so much better that we have now started again.

The lady from Clinovia delivered them on her way home from work and when I opened the box after she had gone the buserelin box was all wet and when I opened it the bottle was broken !!!   

I phoned them straight up to explain and she said she would contact her to come back to the warehouse and deliver another one that night. Explained that was not necessary as I had enough for the next few days.

She phoned me first thing this morning and said she will deliver it tonight. She then phoned again at lunchtime to ask if they had put the original perscription in the box as she could not find it. They had. She now needs to come tonight to pick up the perscription and then come back Wednesday to deliver the drugs. They have been really good about it but she explained she does not live far from me so it's not too much out of her way and she would not be doing it otherwise.

She explained that in emergencies they find the staff member who lives the closest and they get to do the delivery on the way home instead of waiting in all day for the courier to arrive.

I will have to do a total of 47 injections if this cycle goes to plan !!!!  
I am on 450iu of menopur per day (6 ampules) this time and have been told to take it as 2 injections as you cannot mix more than 4 ampules with one solution. Anyone got any ideas what picture I can make with the needle marks ?

Will have to go now as everyone has come back from lunch and they are wondering what I'm doing.

Sending    to everyone.

Debbie.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Debbie


Loved your story too..

Interested to know you get your drugs delivered, where from?
My Consultant told me to got to a pharmacy near us as that was cheaper but I am now wondering..

I will run out of Menopur tomorrow night and have to get some more so would like to know how much you paid for it, I think for 8 days supply @ 450 ours was £600 and something.    

As I said I am on 450 Menopur but we only do it as one injection as thats what we were told... strange eh!

Croc


----------



## Abbi2 (May 20, 2004)

Good Afternoon Stars

Debs...Glad youv'e started on the DR, poor you all those injections.! Hope they finally sort out your perscription.

Croc....Love the story!!  I was wondering, does it make any difference if you clean your crystals on the Autum Equinox? 

Leni...       for AF here's hoping she turns up soon xx

Trudy so sorry about your bunny , Big hugs to you

Clare30      for the scan

Tay & Babyrooster Good luck with EC hope its all gone well!

Well me i have become an absolute b*tch! (at least i know the drugs are having some effect - just hope they are also affecting me in a positive way) last night i really went totally nuts at my poor DH, for not comming to Sainsburys with me .  

I have a woppa of a headache today...but appart from that i cool...really looking forward to next Wed for baseline...just to check all is ok!

Af arrived late sunday night..so hoping she wont be staying too long 

Love to you all

Abbi


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

to all september stars.

Anyway bit about me - went for day 10 scan today and i have 7 follies - 3 are good size (18,18 and 17mm), 1 is coming on well (15mm) and the other 2 are okay (14mm) - i have to do another day of injections tomorrow and have to have a scan and bloods again tomorrow at 9.45am.   

They didn't mention the polyp this time so i kept quiet - don't know if i should have or not?!?!?! - but didn't want anything to set the EC back!  

The Medical Director had me sign all the consent forms and thinks we will probably go ahead on Friday or Saturday with EC.  I am so relieved that it is a slightly better result this time, and that i am moving on another stage.  

Good luck with the EC tomorrow Baby and Tay hope you get lots of good ones!!!

Trudy - so sorry about your rabbit, they are part of the family - hig hug for you  

Croc - good luck with follies - hope all goes well.

Hi to all the other girls Marie, Leni, Clare, Lilly, Rach, Kelly and soo soo sorry if i missed anyone.

Catch you later, keep everything crossed for me wont you.  

Janey 'bobbsie' XX

Sending you all  lucky


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

hi girls
well im back from my scan, all whent well,i can start my injections on sat ,really pleased about that ,and the week of my ec is 4th oct.not long now!
my dp annoyed when i told him ,we will need to go back tomorow as nurse needs to show him how to do my injections, gone all moody now ,saying its pathetic ! they should open the clinic up on a sat,or do later times,when most people have finshed work,going on and on!aaaaah! help ! he is driving me mad,! and beginning to sound like victor ,of( six foot under)comedy show," i dont belive it "!


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

westie,perhaps u could keep ur little mousey as a pet,(NOT!) lol ,best food to tempt the little devil is cheese,perhaps its got a mummy and daddy somwere!,(sorry) 
crocodile i forgive u with my poem chuck,i was only kidding with u, i like m&m rap songs lol
enjoyed ur crystal story,made me giggle also debs hedgehog story ,also wanted to say crocodile £600 for menopur ? wow! thats so expensive,we are so lucky are gp kindly prescribed all are medication ,for the cost of £30, which makes me appreciate it even more ,when i hear how costly it is,
thanks girls for all the complements on my poems,including crocodile lol 
                                love clare30


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Crocodile -  I get my drugs from Clinovia. Tel: 01279 456789. They are based in Harlow, Essex. Not sure but think they deliver all over the country.

One 75IU ampule of Menopur is £15.96 so that works out as £95.76 per injection of 450IU. Your pharmacy is a lot cheaper !!

Be back later when I get home from work.

Yeah only 10 minutes and I can go home.

Debbie.


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Clare30

£600 ish was only the menopur the whole lot came to £893 and I will have to get more menopur tomorrow so its bound to come in at over a grand easily!!!

Perhaps you should tell that to your DP it might stop him moaning!!


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

By the way forgot to say congrats on good news


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Clare glad scan went well hun your ec is the same day as mine thats wonderful  

Bobbsie  well done hun 7 follies is wonderful  

Trudy so sorry about your rabbit hun  

Rachel and Leni heres a af dance for you both       
 
Abbi sorry about your headache hun   i hope its gone soon  

Baby and Tay goodluck for ec tomorrow girls   

Maire how r u hun  

Leanne hope the sniffing is going well hun  

westies  hope your little friend has gone hun   i was told chocolate is best they love it hope its gone soon   


mmmbops thanks for asking for me hun im doing good thanks injections tomorrow that will be fun   how r u hunny chat soon i hope  

Kelly M i also have the moodswings but they say they will go when injections start will tell you after wednesday   hope your are better soon hun  

to anyone i have missed thinking of you all     

as for me still got af but cant wait to tomorrow to start stims and get going hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sounds like we are all progressing nicely.

Clare30 - congrats on scan. My ec is due to be 6th oct, but all depends how this egg sharing lark goes. Just praying for no more hitches!

Lilly - tell af to bog off and leave you alone!! My af arrived today   seems to be quite heavy is this normal when d/r?

Bobbsie - thats brill news 7 follies. Sounds like they are coming along nicely.



Well day 5 of d/r for me and i still have the headaches, mood swings, tears, heartburn, pins and needles...... the list is endless. Think dh may have to move to the shed  

I am having my scan on thursady and all being well i will start stimms on friday. Has anyone else only had to d/r for a week? Everyone else seems to have been at it for alot longer although i think being on the pill first shortens the process. 

Glad everyone is well,

L xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

An af dance for you and me Leni!!! Hope shes here soon!

 Go Lilly Go!!   

You're stimming tomorrow gal!!! Good luck xx

crocodile - Thanks for the advice about the crystals. We havent taken them out of the bag yet!! I will sort it out later. Youre a star. Loved your story 

clare30 - Great news on the scan







tell Victor oops, dh!! it will all be worth it in the end. Big hugs to you both xx

Debs - Loved your story too!!  I have just had a look and I am going to be on 450iu of Menopur too. I have never had Menopur ( only Gonal F ) Will there be loads of liquid? I feel its gonna sting like hell, like the hcg jab!!







Hope you get your drugs sorted out xx

Bobbsie - Great news on 7 follies  

Good luck babyroosta and Tay for e/c tomorrow!  

Tequila -  Hope you're shed is comfy!! Glad its all going well for you. You're motoring along!

Bye bye for now 

Rach xxx


----------



## babyroosta (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi Stars,
Just to say I was on 450 Menopur but I just mixed the 6 amps with 1 + 1/2 waters and it didn't sting at all.

Loadsa luv,
XX


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Girls 

Rachel love the af dance hun   hope it arrives soon for both you girls thanks for the goodluck wishes hun  

Leanne my af was alot heavier this time hun but thankfully nearly gone   chat soon hun  

love always lilly xxxxx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Well done Baby - its not that bad is it!!!!  

Lilly - hope your stims go easy - i am so bloated at the moment and headachy - but its nothing in the big scheme of things is it.

Clare - good luck with the injections on Sat - you'll be fine! - i do my own - don't trust my DH!!! - i think he would find it amusing if he hurt me!!! he he.... 

Good luck to all - will update you on my progress tomorrow - hopefully will have EC date!  

Jany 'bobbsie'
XX


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hiya girlies,

How's everyone this evening?

I'm doing ok .. we got our humane mouse trap set up .. we've used peanut butter but no luck yet  

Clare30 glad your scan went ok and you can start your stims hun ...

Hiya bobbsie, hope you get you ec date hun.

Lilly ... Glad your af has nearly gone hun, hope all is ok with you.

Trudy sorry about your rabbit  .... its awful aint it.

Rachel Lucy hiya chick thanks for adding my details.

Anyway gotta go I'm wanted in chat.

Love Westies xxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hiya girls,

Blimey, had my first acupuncture session this afternoon - wasn't feeling very calm when I got there as I raced out of work and couldn't find anywhere to park - but it was quite good - had 6 needles in, for about 10 mins and I started to feel quite calm. Then I came home, made a cup of herbal tea and laid on my bed for a minute - next thing I know I've had the DEEPEST relaxing snooze for an hour! Just came round half an hour ago....... Feeling quite serene. 

However still have a thumping great headache from sniffing. 

DP will be home shortly with elder DSD Who's coming for a spot of dinner to talk about her latest plans - she wants to do teacher training. It'll be really nice to see her but I'm so tired and busy feeling serene that I just want to lie down some more!!!   

TAY and BABYROOSTER good luck tomorrow!   Can't believe how quickly these short protocol gals get going! 
I'm practising my fonts and colours so I hope that hasn't just turned my entire post huge and red!!!

Leni Af Dance          

Croc and Debs, loved the stories...  we;ve gotta laugh our way through this, thanks. 

Westies - re your mouse prob. What you need is Marmite. Not the well known yeasty spread kids just love on toast, though. My cat! She's a dab hand with the mice, brought me one only last week. (I rescued it) She says she'd be more than happy to pop round, she doesn't charge much, just a bowl of food and half an hour's stroking, must be on your lap, mind. Thing is she's not particularly humane. Sorry!    No? thought not. Marmite's just skulked off in disgust.

*TUESDAY'S YAH BOO SUCKS TO YOU GOES TO..*..

 Well she's here. hoo-bloomin'-rah.  But I wasn't too chuffed with how she announced her arrival. Probably THE WORST pains I've ever had, and boy do I get them bad usually.. woke up at 5am thinking my tx had all gone wrong somewhere and I was about to birth an alien  
 sent in my monster document about everything we do at work along with time spent and ratings and this HR person said " that's all very nice but do you think you could change this column all the way through?" It's an excel spreadsheet with about 10 workbooks! If any of you know or care what that means. Change it yourself honey, I'm off to have needles stuck in me. 
 Mmmm, nice zits you got there, Claire.
 Where are all the good looking men on the telly at the moment? Since the luuuuurvely Trevor Eve hasn't been on for a few weeks, we are distinctly lacking in totty. Martin Fowler on Eastenders is NO compensation! 

*WE'RE FEELING SERENE AND KARMIC......WE ARE, WE ARE..................*....

  If it cost you 50 quid, it must be doing you good....  
 grow follies grow for all those stimming now  
 got more practice at deep breathing techniques from my AF pains 
 I already gave birth to an alien this morning so my embies will have nothing but my best features... 
 discovered acupuncture and I think I like it 
  My off-licence (3 doors down) has just started stocking GREEN AND BLACKS!!!!! mmmmmmm  
 thank the lord for nurofen - no more after today I promise, but I couldn't get through the alien birth without it.... 

Speak to you all tomorrow, good luck for all your scans and ECs and stimming and follies growing and DRing and grumping and huffing and rowing and ripping your DPs' heads off and crabbing and *****ing and moaning and flushing and sweating and nauseating and shouting and crying....it keeps you busy this fertility treatment doesn't it?!  

love Claire xxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls  

Not posted on here for a while.  I was finding it hard to keep up !!  It's nice to see you all getting alone with the stimm.  I started stimming on Sunday and get the results of 1st blood test tomorrow.

Keep feeling weepy, positive, scared and excited all at the same time          

Does anyone else feel all over the place like this?

Keep them eggs warm  
Becca
x


----------



## lotus (Mar 17, 2004)

hi westies, try chocolate, they love it  lotus x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I;m sooooo nervous about my scan tomorrow.  

Its a year tomorrow since I found out during my 11 week u/s that my baby had died.    I can't get it out of my head that maybe 22nd september is a bad omen for me, and although everything was fine during my scan yesterday, I'm still in a mither!!  

I also start college tomorrow, so It will be a busy day!

Marie xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

This way to your new home .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15081.new

Love and luck to you all

Dee
xxx


----------

